# | Cherry's Garbage Dump |



## cherriielle

*Hey i dont update my op anymore so go to the lastest post for my lastest art!* thank you
________________________________________________

I've been doing lots of artsy fartsy stuff lately and want to share it, so this is gonna be my art dump!
I'm not gonna make a whole gallery, because I̶'̶m̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶l̶a̶z̶y̶  it would take too much time, so I'll just be posting my latest stuff and a few favourites. I might do freebies and other stuff later, so keep an eye out.
_I̶'̶m̶ ̶p̶r̶e̶t̶t̶y̶ ̶m̶u̶c̶h̶ ̶a̶l̶w̶a̶y̶s̶ ̶o̶p̶e̶n̶ ̶f̶o̶r̶ ̶a̶r̶t̶ ̶t̶r̶a̶d̶e̶s̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶c̶o̶l̶l̶a̶b̶s̶,̶ ̶s̶o̶ ̶j̶u̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶s̶k̶ ̶m̶e̶ ̶a̶b̶o̶u̶t̶ ̶i̶t̶!̶ _ < im really busy atm, so I wont be accepting trades rn!
Feel free to chat and discuss whatever in this thread, I don't mind. Critiques welcome as well!


Warning: Slightly too much U̶n̶d̶e̶r̶t̶a̶l̶e̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶O̶s̶o̶m̶a̶t̶s̶u̶ yoi rip
[Click the icons for the full image]​









I'll be posting more stuff as it comes!​


----------



## kelpy

eeee soo awesome!
I love your art sooo much <3


----------



## cherriielle

Jellonoes said:


> eeee soo awesome!
> I love your art sooo much <3



Aww, thank you! ^_^


----------



## teto

Yes, yes, there is much Mettaton to please me...
fake evil laugh


----------



## Nightmares

Your art is too cool xD


----------



## himeki

COUGHS THIS IS NOT GARBAGE.


----------



## GalacticGhost

Aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh these are amazing

You can never have too much Undertale art tho XD


----------



## cherriielle

Thanks guys! <3 I might do some palette requests later on today, so keep an eye out!


----------



## Hyoshido

DRAW MORE BONES AGAIN WILL YOU?






ur rly good, I love ur Undertale stuff 8)


----------



## cherriielle

Hyogo said:


> DRAW MORE BONES AGAIN WILL YOU?
> -snip-
> 
> ur rly good, I love ur Undertale stuff 8)



Ask and ye shall receive! (Well, sort of...I'm not quite in the mood for Papyrus right now...)
Quickie of Sans!


----------



## Nightmares

So you're taking requests...? >.<


----------



## Hyoshido

xCherryskyx said:


> Ask and ye shall receive! (Well, sort of...I'm not quite in the mood for Papyrus right now...


Chubby bones is just as rad as skinny bones!!
It's very nice *^*


----------



## cherriielle

L CocoaBean said:


> So you're taking requests...? >.<



Not for Oc's, sorry. If you give me a character I might consider it, but if I start doing everyones Oc's, this will just turn into a freebie thread. I hope you understand! I will do the occasional freebie here and there though!



Hyogo said:


> Chubby bones is just as rad as skinny bones!!
> It's very nice *^*



Hah, thanks. Glad you enjoy it!


----------



## Nightmares

xCherryskyx said:


> Not for Oc's, sorry. If you give me a character I might consider it, but if I start doing everyones Oc's, this will just turn into a freebie thread. I hope you understand! I will do the occasional freebie here and there though!
> 
> 
> 
> Hah, thanks. Glad you enjoy it!



Ah, I see ^.^

I'll just leave this here then just incase.

Ha, thanks!


----------



## himeki

If you have the time, could you draw Rico Brzenska from Attack on Titan?

we need to build a shrine for our lord and savoir of art


----------



## cherriielle

Date outfit Undyne! She's such a cutie. ^_^


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> Date outfit Undyne! She's such a cutie. ^_^



oh mY GOD

I AM NOT WORTHY


----------



## cherriielle

MayorEvvie said:


> oh mY GOD
> 
> I AM NOT WORTHY



Ahh but you are!




Lazy colouring rip
_also those stupid outfits I can't even_


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> Ahh but you are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lazy colouring rip
> _also those stupid outfits I can't even_



AHHH OMG YOU DREW HER SO BEAUTIFULLY!!! 
the uniforms are freaking annoying I agree

I AM NOT WORTHYYYY //bows


----------



## cherriielle

MayorEvvie said:


> AHHH OMG YOU DREW HER SO BEAUTIFULLY!!!
> the uniforms are freaking annoying I agree
> 
> I AM NOT WORTHYYYY //bows



Glad you like it! ^_^


----------



## cherriielle

Choromatsu lookin' _real_ dapper. He's my second fave.






I just realized I have a completely different art style for Osomatsu stuff, UT stuff, and everything else. Huh.
Also I'm waisting too much time drawing random stuff when I need to be doing my secret santa. ;-;


----------



## jiny

xCherryskyx said:


> Choromatsu lookin' _real_ dapper. He's my second fave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized I have a completely different art style for Osomatsu stuff, UT stuff, and everything else. Huh.
> Also I'm waisting too much time drawing random stuff when I need to be doing my secret santa. ;-;



why is he so attractive omfg


----------



## cherriielle

Sugarella said:


> why is he so attractive omfg


Haha, I don't know xD

Anyway, Karamatsu just being Karamatsu.




He just tries so hard to be cool, I feel bad for him. ;-;
I wanted to draw him in his tanktop with his own face on it and the sparkly pants but I was too lazy...


----------



## cherriielle

Bump! ^_^


----------



## DarkDesertFox

These are really nice!


----------



## derezzed

Cherrysky... WHAT I WANT TO KNOW IS WHY YOU'RE BLATANTLY LYING. "Garbage dump" yeah right, I mean oh my god.
This thread is a _jackpot_ and I'm glad you decided to post another gallery because I do really love your style and those latest updates are amazing. OF COURSE. How can they not be? Idk.

Well, you can count on me to be lurking around. Great work!


----------



## cherriielle

DarkDesertFox said:


> These are really nice!


Thanks so much! 



derezzed said:


> Cherrysky... WHAT I WANT TO KNOW IS WHY YOU'RE BLATANTLY LYING. "Garbage dump" yeah right, I mean oh my god.
> This thread is a _jackpot_ and I'm glad you decided to post another gallery because I do really love your style and those latest updates are amazing. OF COURSE. How can they not be? Idk.
> 
> Well, you can count on me to be lurking around. Great work!



Haha, thank you for the kind words!
Tbh I just wanted a different name than just 'art dump', but I couldn't think of anything else. xD
Anyway, I'm glad you like my stuff, it keeps me motivated!


----------



## cherriielle

Finally finished my secret santa, it feels like a huge weight off my back.
Anyway, a quick Christmas Tora!


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> Finally finished my secret santa, it feels like a huge weight off my back.
> Anyway, a quick Christmas Tora!



//hasnt started whoops

ahhh thats really cool!


----------



## cherriielle

Messing around with lighting and effects. I don't really know what i'm doing. xD


----------



## himeki

Ohhhh that looks nice!


----------



## Hopeless Opus

Your art is sooo lovely! Garbage dump? This isn't garbage at all!! I think your art is wonderful. If you're still doing those requests, do you think you could draw Kaneki Ken from Tokyo Ghoul?  If not it's fine, I'm totally cool with just sitting back and admiring your work haha.


----------



## cherriielle

MayorEvvie said:


> Ohhhh that looks nice!





Hopeless Opus said:


> Your art is sooo lovely! Garbage dump? This isn't garbage at all!! I think your art is wonderful. If you're still doing those requests, do you think you could draw Kaneki Ken from Tokyo Ghoul?  If not it's fine, I'm totally cool with just sitting back and admiring your work haha.



Thanks, both of you! I'll draw Kaneki if I have some spare time today. ^_^


----------



## himeki

Do you still do commissions?


----------



## Nightmares

MayorEvvie said:


> Do you still do commissions?



I just ordered some *wiggles eyebrows*


----------



## himeki

Nightmares said:


> I just ordered some *wiggles eyebrows*



wITH UR DAMMED ADOPT THAT I WANT


----------



## Nightmares

MayorEvvie said:


> wITH UR DAMMED ADOPT THAT I WANT



WELL IM SORRY NOW STREAM THE CUSTOM I ORDERED OFF YOU


----------



## himeki

Nightmares said:


> WELL IM SORRY NOW STREAM THE CUSTOM I ORDERED OFF YOU



I AM FITEING


----------



## Nightmares

MayorEvvie said:


> I AM FITEING



NAHT ANIMOAR


----------



## cherriielle

MayorEvvie said:


> Do you still do commissions?



I do, you just have to ask. I don't want to have a shop because it's too much work. >.>


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> I do, you just have to ask. I don't want to have a shop because it's too much work. >.>



Oh, well, how much would you charge for a full body?


----------



## cherriielle

MayorEvvie said:


> Oh, well, how much would you charge for a full body?



I don't have a set price, so you can just offer. I'll probably get a set price soon, but I need to practice my fullbodies a bit more.


----------



## SoftFairie

Your Mettaton drawings ;-;

God bless you


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> I don't have a set price, so you can just offer. I'll probably get a set price soon, but I need to practice my fullbodies a bit more.



I don't want to underpay you since this character has loads of little detail ^^" Can I send you a reference and you decide how much?


----------



## cherriielle

MayorEvvie said:


> I don't want to underpay you since this character has loads of little detail ^^" Can I send you a reference and you decide how much?



Sure! Just to let you know, it probaby won't be done until after Christmas, so I hope that's alright.
----

Finished commission for Nightmares!


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> Sure! Just to let you know, it probaby won't be done until after Christmas, so I hope that's alright.



Thats fine!


Spoiler: best image i have ;-;










Let me know!


----------



## cherriielle

MayorEvvie said:


> Thats fine!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: best image i have ;-;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know!




So cute! *^*
I don't know, 400 tbt...?


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> So cute! *^*
> I don't know, 400 tbt...?



That would be fine!
Oh yeah, I just realised her wristband thingies weren't shown ahahah


----------



## cherriielle

Finished commission for Hatori!





Now time to be lazy until Christmas! >.<


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> Finished commission for Hatori!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now time to be lazy until Christmas! >.<


That looks really cool!

im lazy 100% of the time xmas changes nothing to my laziness lol


----------



## cherriielle

Time to stop being lazy! >.<
First chibi in a looong time, any critiques/price ideas?


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> Time to stop being lazy! >.<
> First chibi in a looong time, any critiques/price ideas?



500+!


----------



## kelpy

xCherryskyx said:


> Time to stop being lazy! >.<
> First chibi in a looong time, any critiques/price ideas?



The head should be less pointed at the chin, but that's just my opinion.
it's so cute.
400-500 probably.


----------



## Luxanna

I would say about 700+, You can get people offering more too^^, People tend to post prices higher than the base


----------



## cherriielle

Thanks for the suggestions, guys! ^_^


----------



## Hopeless Opus

I think it's adorable! Around 2-300 TBT sounds good to me


----------



## cherriielle

Did another one, with Holy Lantern! Still looking for prices/critiques~!


----------



## Nightmares

xCherryskyx said:


> Did another one, with Holy Lantern! Still looking for prices/critiques~!



300-500TBT sounds good ^.^


----------



## meowlerrz

Those are adorable! 
I think they would sell for around 400+


----------



## cherriielle

In honor of the end of the Steven Bomb, I did a little doodle of fav gem. (Brought back my old art style, too...)


----------



## Nightmares

It's so hard not to constantly ask for art from you

Lmao


----------



## cherriielle

Nightmares said:


> It's so hard not to constantly ask for art from you
> 
> Lmao



Haha, you can commission me as many times as you want, I dont mind doing more for you!
--

Guess who has a new guilty pleasure...





It's kinda odd, I normally don't like superhero stuff, but this show is just SO ADDICTING!!


----------



## kelpy

xCherryskyx said:


> Haha, you can commission me as many times as you want, I dont mind doing more for you!
> --
> 
> Guess who has a new guilty pleasure...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's kinda odd, I normally don't like superhero stuff, but this show is just SO ADDICTING!!



It's so cool! That's pretty funny, a bit back I was watching riummi's stream and she had that show playing in the background!
idk what it is but that character's pretty cute!


----------



## cherriielle

Pasta said:


> It's so cool! That's pretty funny, a bit back I was watching riummi's stream and she had that show playing in the background!
> idk what it is but that character's pretty cute!



I'm glad you like it! The show is called Miraculous Ladybug, you should check it out!


----------



## himeki

WHY DOES EVERYONE LOVE THE LADYBUG


----------



## cherriielle

MayorEvvie said:


> WHY DOES EVERYONE LOVE THE LADYBUG



BECAUSE THE LADYBUG IS THE BEST >

Edit: I forgot about you're commission, I'll get to it soon!


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> BECAUSE THE LADYBUG IS THE BEST >



BUT WHAT MAKES IT A LADYBUG IT JUST HAS BLACK SPOTS LIKE WHAT LOGIC DID THE CREATORS USE


----------



## cherriielle

MayorEvvie said:


> BUT WHAT MAKES IT A LADYBUG IT JUST HAS BLACK SPOTS LIKE WHAT LOGIC DID THE CREATORS USE



I DONT KNOW, DONT ASK ME


----------



## Nightmares

Oh my gosh really xD

//GRABS REFS AND THROWS THEM AT YOU 

Could I get a fullbody please? Thanks so much omg 
Is this an ok place to ask? 


Second character refs


----------



## himeki

Nightmares said:


> Oh my gosh really xD
> 
> //GRABS REFS AND THROWS THEM AT YOU
> 
> Could I get a fullbody please? Thanks so much omg
> Is this an ok place to ask?


OMFG LANI
THE NAME OF THE CHARACTER MEANS THE ILLUMINATI IS CONVIRMED


----------



## Nightmares

MayorEvvie said:


> OMFG LANI
> THE NAME OF THE CHARACTER MEANS THE ILLUMINATI IS CONVIRMED



OOOHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!111!1!11!11! 1!1! LOOMINATYYYYY CONFURNMUDDĎ


----------



## Sugilite

daaaang girl
These are cute !


----------



## himeki

Nightmares said:


> OOOHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!111!1!11!11! 1!1! LOOMINATYYYYY CONFURNMUDDĎ



I WILL EXPLAIN ON SKYPE IF YOU WANT LMK


----------



## Nightmares

MayorEvvie said:


> I WILL EXPLAIN ON SKYPE IF YOU WANT LMK



SKYPE ISN'T WORKING FOR ME 
CRI


----------



## cherriielle

Nightmares said:


> Oh my gosh really xD
> 
> //GRABS REFS AND THROWS THEM AT YOU
> 
> Could I get a fullbody please? Thanks so much omg
> Is this an ok place to ask?


Sure thing! I have a commission for Evvie to do, then I'll get to yours!



Sugilite said:


> daaaang girl
> These are cute !



Thank you! ^_^


----------



## Nightmares

xCherryskyx said:


> Sure thing! I have a commission for Evvie to do, then I'll get to yours!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! ^_^



I can't wait xD
Thanks again!


----------



## cherriielle

Finished commission for Evvie!


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> Finished commission for Evvie!



/SCREAMS
CAN I COMMISSION YOU AGAIN PLEASE
DO YOU DO COUPLES


----------



## Hyoshido

Cherry stop being OP (Over powered) with ur art please!!

Go look at my thread in the shop section and I'll pay u good munz!!


----------



## cherriielle

MayorEvvie said:


> /SCREAMS
> CAN I COMMISSION YOU AGAIN PLEASE
> DO YOU DO COUPLES


Sure, I can do couples! But you'll have to wait till I find my nib replacements ;-;



Hyogo said:


> Cherry stop being OP (Over powered) with ur art please!!
> 
> Go look at my thread in the shop section and I'll pay u good munz!!



Haha, thank you! I'll take a look and see what I can do!


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> Sure, I can do couples! But you'll have to wait till I find my nib replacements ;-;
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, thank you! I'll take a look and see what I can do!



omg yesssssss!!!!!!! i need to get a ref of him tho lol


----------



## Nightmares

xCherryskyx said:


> Finished commission for Evvie!



This is so cool


----------



## cherriielle

Nightmares said:


> This is so cool



Thank you! I'll be staring on yours as soon as my new nibs arrive. ( Wacom is giving them to me for free!  )


----------



## Nightmares

xCherryskyx said:


> Thank you! I'll be staring on yours as soon as my new nibs arrive. ( Wacom is giving them to me for free!  )



Yay thanks! ^.^

And coool, how come?


----------



## cherriielle

Nightmares said:


> Yay thanks! ^.^
> 
> And coool, how come?



Cause they don't ship (normally) to Canada, and no stores near me sell them. So, kinda awesome for them to do that!


----------



## derezzed

CHERRY, I WILL BE FOREVER ASTOUNDED BY YOUR ART. HONESTLY.
That drawing you finished for Evvie is like so perfect. 

And,


xCherryskyx said:


> In honor of the end of the Steven Bomb, I did a little doodle of fav gem. (Brought back my old art style, too...)


I'm also guilty of liking Peridot, haha.


----------



## cherriielle

derezzed said:


> CHERRY, I WILL BE FOREVER ASTOUNDED BY YOUR ART. HONESTLY.
> That drawing you finished for Evvie is like so perfect.
> 
> And,
> 
> I'm also guilty of liking Peridot, haha.



Aww, you flatter me to much! ^_^
Seriously though, thanks for the kind words!

Also yes peridot is best gem


----------



## Nightmares

xCherryskyx said:


> Cause they don't ship (normally) to Canada, and no stores near me sell them. So, kinda awesome for them to do that!



Ohh I seee
And yeahh aha

Also, could I add a second character to my request?
I'll edit my original post, if that's ok.


----------



## himeki

omfg I ONLY JUST NOTICED YOUR PERFECT METTATON ART 
GOD BLESS YOU


----------



## cherriielle

Nightmares said:


> Ohh I seee
> And yeahh aha
> 
> Also, could I add a second character to my request?
> I'll edit my original post, if that's ok.



Sure! Do you want them together or seperate? 
Also, it's gonna be a little while for this (and your adoptable) because my tablet is seriously failing me right now, and I can't even use it anymore. ;-;

hurry up wacom pls


----------



## Nightmares

xCherryskyx said:


> Sure! Do you want them together or seperate?
> Also, it's gonna be a little while for this (and your adoptable) because my tablet is seriously failing me right now, and I can't even use it anymore. ;-;
> 
> hurry up wacom pls



Together please!

And no, that's fine ^.^
#pray5cherry


----------



## cherriielle

Yay my nibs finally shipped! (Not here yet tho)
I'm starting to get seriously art deprived, so time for traditional art!





I swear, every time I do traditional, I say to myself "Oh, I'll just so a light colouring job!"
And I always end up doing a full job. Oops.


----------



## himeki

you have perfect traditional dear god how I tried and I cryd


----------



## cherriielle

MayorEvvie said:


> you have perfect traditional dear god how I tried and I cryd



Thanks! I know it's good for me to practice with traditional (no moving or copypaste tools) but it gets really annoying sometimes. ;-;


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> Thanks! I know it's good for me to practice with traditional (no moving or copypaste tools) but it gets really annoying sometimes. ;-;



Not being able to zoom is bad too for me ;w;


----------



## cherriielle

Ayyy reviving this thread.
Commission from my [temp art shop] and some design stuff for EtchaSketch's project!
(Click for full image)


----------



## cherriielle

Ayyy reviving this thread.....again.
After a week of art block, I think I found a style I kinda like! 









I may do freebies in the near future, so keep an eye out!


----------



## Nightmares

That's an awesome style omg

How do you colour the hair like that


----------



## derezzed

xCherryskyx said:


> Yay my nibs finally shipped! (Not here yet tho)
> I'm starting to get seriously art deprived, so time for traditional art!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear, every time I do traditional, I say to myself "Oh, I'll just so a light colouring job!"
> And I always end up doing a full job. Oops.



OKAY, I'M LATE, but this is incredible!! In fact, this drawing may be what I needed to convince myself to finally watch Miraculous Ladybug, lol. Love your art style and the coloring! As usual ;-]

Also,


xCherryskyx said:


> Ayyy reviving this thread.....again.
> After a week of art block, I think I found a style I kinda like!
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I'm really liking how you draw expressions. The expressions of those two characters in particular are very well-drawn imo. I know I had a good laugh when I saw the first girl's disgusted/judging face, haha.

I'm loving the artwork you put out, Cherry!


----------



## cherriielle

derezzed said:


> OKAY, I'M LATE, but this is incredible!! In fact, this drawing may be what I needed to convince myself to finally watch Miraculous Ladybug, lol. Love your art style and the coloring! As usual ;-]
> 
> Also,
> 
> I'm really liking how you draw expressions. The expressions of those two characters in particular are very well-drawn imo. I know I had a good laugh when I saw the first girl's disgusted/judging face, haha.
> 
> I'm loving the artwork you put out, Cherry!



Thank you, I'm glad you like it! Honestly, the ability to do more facial expressions is what I like about this style. I always felt like I couldn't really do them in my old style, because the eyes where so detailed. It's a LOT easier to be creative with faces when your working with simpler stuff. And yay for watching Ladybug!!


Nightmares said:


> That's an awesome style omg
> 
> How do you colour the hair like that



Thanks! The hair is actually really simple, I could do a quick tutorial if you'd like...?


----------



## Mercedes

Wowie
Did you draw Sans yet? If you did can you link me to him


----------



## cherriielle

Luckypinch said:


> Wowie
> Did you draw Sans yet? If you did can you link me to him



Ah, I have! It's on the end of the first page. It's not the best, and it's a bit dated, so I'll probaby do another soon.


----------



## himeki

cherry please teach me how to draw the skeletons they're so hard -w-


----------



## cherriielle

New banner for my rlc shop! (I'm gonna work on reviving it in a bit)





It's me 
I don't know why, but drawing your own clothes is kinda.....weird.
I need a few more examples for the shop, so I'll be doing *2 freebies*! Post your refs below, and I'll pick 2~




MayorEvvie said:


> cherry please teach me how to draw the skeletons they're so hard -w-



I honestly don't really know how either >.>
I just looks at the refs and wing it....


----------



## kelpy

boop


Spoiler: her?



View attachment 164888


thanks! love your art <3

I remember forever ago you gave me a drawing of my ol' mayor. Sigh.. Good times.


----------



## GalacticGhost

yaaaaaassssss you're doing freebies  your art is great!

idk if you'll do video game characters for the two freebies buuut could you draw mettaton from undertale? yes i know you've drawn him at least three times before but he's my favourite character

if not could you draw her?

ty ^^


----------



## himeki

:O Can you do kira?
http://sta.sh/2c822lqn0j0?edit=1

- - - Post Merge - - -



xCherryskyx said:


> I honestly don't really know how either >.>
> I just looks at the refs and wing it....


i only managed one sans /w\


----------



## Nightmares

http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=1208

Thanks! ^~^


----------



## milkyi

Consider her? [x]

Thank you so much! ^_^


----------



## sej

Maybe my OC? 
Thank you so much! Your art is so beautiful 
Refs are in my signature and avatar ~ <3


----------



## Mercedes

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...bs-&#10071;&#65039;&#8265;&#65039;&highlight= 
Will you please draw Camellia or aquamarine? Your art is stunning~  Hahah. 





- - - Post Merge - - -



xCherryskyx said:


> Ah, I have! It's on the end of the first page. It's not the best, and it's a bit dated, so I'll probaby do another soon.



I must be blind I can't find him hahah
FORGIVE ME I FOUND HIM LOL! 
I think he looks very good. ​


----------



## jiny

freebies?? maybe my oc flora?

flora

im looking for more art of her since she'll be my main OC

or anna?


----------



## cherriielle

Freebie pick-up for Nightmares!





Gonna do one more! No need to re-post refs, I'll look through all of them.


----------



## sej

Ahh omg your art is amazing agghhhh!! 
That freeb that you did for nightmares is amazing  <3333


----------



## Nightmares

OMG OMG YOU ACTUALLY DID MINE 

I love it so much, thank youuuu!!
 That new style is too awesome


----------



## cherriielle

Nightmares said:


> OMG OMG YOU ACTUALLY DID MINE
> 
> I love it so much, thank youuuu!!
> That new style is too awesome



I'm glad you like it! I figured I'd finally do yours because you commissioned me before, but then I closed them, so it only seemed fair.


Sej said:


> Ahh omg your art is amazing agghhhh!!
> That freeb that you did for nightmares is amazing  <3333



Thank you! I'm glad you like my new style! ^_^


----------



## Nightmares

xCherryskyx said:


> I'm glad you like it! I figured I'd finally do yours because you commissioned me before, but then I closed them, so it only seemed fair.
> 
> 
> Thank you! I'm glad you like my new style! ^_^



Aw, thanks again <3


----------



## himeki

challenge-whatever you draw for the rest of the day they must wear crocs


----------



## Kiera943

OMG FREEBS YAY YOUR ART IS GORGOUS!!!
Here is my mayor! [x]
Thanks for considering!


----------



## kelpy

xCherryskyx said:


> Freebie pick-up for Nightmares!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna do one more! No need to re-post refs, I'll look through all of them.



Something about that is really light and..
really really nice feeling! I really love it.


----------



## cherriielle

Freebie pick-up for aixoo!






Hope you like it!
I would be ending the freebies here, but I would like another bust example. So, I'll be choosing one more!


----------



## himeki

*hopes and dreams*
Loving this new style btw!


----------



## jiny

xCherryskyx said:


> Freebie pick-up for aixoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it!
> I would be ending the freebies here, but I would like another bust example. So, I'll be choosing one more!


YEEE

tysm !! i love it


----------



## Kanaa

thank you for considering!!! 


Spoiler:  












omg you like osomatsu-san too?? *^*


----------



## cherriielle

aixoo said:


> YEEE
> 
> tysm !! i love it



Glad you like it! ^_^


----------



## Hyoshido

Tfw on phone so no chance to post refs.

O well, hope u pick a good one and make em' nice!!


----------



## kelpy

xCherryskyx said:


> Freebie pick-up for aixoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it!
> I would be ending the freebies here, but I would like another bust example. So, I'll be choosing one more!



I love the light colours you're using.
and jeez aixoo that's a really cute oc.


----------



## cherriielle

Freebie pick-up for Pasta!





Hope you like it! And with that, freebies are over! I've now finished rebuilding my [rlc shop], so check it out!


----------



## kelpy

xCherryskyx said:


> Freebie pick-up for Pasta!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it! And with that, freebies are over! I've now finished rebuilding my [rlc shop], so check it out!



AHHHHHHH
I was looking around the Museum Shop and saw your thread and I was like HEY I SHOULD CHECK IT OUT
then I saw my darling in the examples and AHHH
So I ran back here and-
THANK YOU! It's amazing!!! <3


----------



## cherriielle

Pasta said:


> AHHHHHHH
> I was looking around the Museum Shop and saw your thread and I was like HEY I SHOULD CHECK IT OUT
> then I saw my darling in the examples and AHHH
> So I ran back here and-
> THANK YOU! It's amazing!!! <3



Haha, I'm glad you like it! ^_^


----------



## cherriielle

Finally finished up my comissions! As much as I love getting them, it's kinda nice to do your own thing every once in a while.
Did a little something with Angelic Pretty's Celestial print!





which is also my apparently my entire profile theme now lel


----------



## sej

Your art is amazing! Too bad I have no money aha
Keep up the good work! <3


----------



## cherriielle

Sej said:


> Your art is amazing! Too bad I have no money aha
> Keep up the good work! <3



Aww thanks! I may do more freebies in the future, so you might get you chance them! ^_^


----------



## sej

xCherryskyx said:


> Finally finished up my comissions! As much as I love getting them, it's kinda nice to do your own thing every once in a while.
> Did a little something with Angelic Pretty's Celestial print!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which is also my apparently my entire profile theme now lel



//dies
Beautiful.

- - - Post Merge - - -



xCherryskyx said:


> Aww thanks! I may do more freebies in the future, so you might get you chance them! ^_^



Yay! <33
I will keep an eye out!


----------



## Nightmares

xCherryskyx said:


> Finally finished up my comissions! As much as I love getting them, it's kinda nice to do your own thing every once in a while.
> Did a little something with Angelic Pretty's Celestial print!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which is also my apparently my entire profile theme now lel



Oooh looks so good


----------



## cherriielle

K this isn't art related but I need advice.
Should i spend 1.2k tbt just to get rid of the x's in my name? They're kinda bothering me, but 1.2k is quite a bit...I don't know what to do... halp ;-;


----------



## Nightmares

xCherryskyx said:


> K this isn't art related but I need advice.
> Should i spend 1.2k tbt just to get rid of the x's in my name? They're kinda bothering me, but 1.2k is quite a bit...I don't know what to do... halp ;-;



Omg, no, don't spend that much on just a username ;-; Like, imagine all the cool art you could get instead
The only reason I got mine changed was because someone paid it for me >.<


----------



## cherriielle

Heyy so I tried a semi-realistic style with Tora and I think it turned out good...?!?


----------



## cherriielle

Did another one of Evvie's Kira!


----------



## jiny

xCherryskyx said:


> Did another one of Evvie's Kira!



for a second I thought that said "did another one of evvie's legs!" and I was like wait what

that is super pretty though! i like that style c:


----------



## cherriielle

aixoo said:


> for a second I thought that said "did another one of evvie's legs!" and I was like wait what
> 
> that is super pretty though! i like that style c:



Omgg lol
And thank you!


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> Did another one of Evvie's Kira!



I SAW THIS ON DEVIANTART AAAAA


----------



## Nightmares

Love the new style


----------



## cherriielle

Tried a bust!




Do you think I could sell these? They're actually really fun to do. I suppose I could eventually add colour, but I'm not really sure how I'd go about doing that. ;-;


----------



## haileyphi

*I just spent 45 minutes scrolling through this thread
Your art is so amazing ;u;
Ahhh I want a chibi they are so cuteee<3
I'll leave my oc here just in case~~~~*

http://dreamself.me/full.php?action...=0&bottom=0&shoe=10527292&bodycolor=17000198&


----------



## cherriielle

haileyphi said:


> *I just spent 45 minutes scrolling through this thread
> Your art is so amazing ;u;
> Ahhh I want a chibi they are so cuteee<3
> I'll leave my oc here just in case~~~~*
> View attachment 166195
> http://dreamself.me/full.php?action...=0&bottom=0&shoe=10527292&bodycolor=17000198&



Thank you, I'm glad you like my stuff!
If I have some time in the near future, I may do your oc. uwu


----------



## kelpy

xCherryskyx said:


> Tried a bust!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think I could sell these? They're actually really fun to do. I suppose I could eventually add colour, but I'm not really sure how I'd go about doing that. ;-;



I love the new b&w style like omg.
You could definitely sell these for like
300+ tbt.


----------



## cherriielle

Haven't post in a while! oops
I did a thing.





I've made frames for an animated version but it's juts not working out for me, so if anyone knows how to make high quality gifs hit me up! It would be greatly appreciated! ;u;


----------



## kelpy

xCherryskyx said:


> Haven't post in a while! oops
> I did a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've made frames for an animated version but it's juts not working out for me, so if anyone knows how to make high quality gifs hit me up! It would be greatly appreciated! ;u;



dannnngggg I love that style.
I sadly don't know how to make gifs but I wish ya luck in finding a way to do it.


----------



## himeki

you should post the kira because oml that is beautiful


----------



## cherriielle

MayorEvvie said:


> you should post the kira because oml that is beautiful



ooohh yeah a forgot


----------



## kelpy

xCherryskyx said:


> ooohh yeah a forgot



BEAUTIFUL
pls start selling this style it's amazing


----------



## cherriielle

Pasta said:


> BEAUTIFUL
> pls start selling this style it's amazing



Heyyy I'm glad you like it! And I mayyyy start selling thses, but atm I just really don't feel like doing commissions. ;u;
I did another in a similar style (kinda..?) but I really like this one!





can I just say that TRACING THOSE STUPID PRINTS BY HAND IS LITERALLY THE mOST TIME COnSUMING tHIng!!??!
/ cough /


----------



## kelpy

xCherryskyx said:


> Heyyy I'm glad you like it! And I mayyyy start selling thses, but atm I just really don't feel like doing commissions. ;u;
> I did another in a similar style (kinda..?) but I really like this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can I just say that TRACING THOSE STUPID PRINTS BY HAND IS LITERALLY THE mOST TIME COnSUMING tHIng!!??!
> / cough /



LOL
cherry you could take the print and use an online editor to "smooth" the design so it wouldn't look as "sharp" and insert it under the lineart??
Might save you some time

and btw I totally understand not wanting to do comissions, I haven't been feeling up to doing freebies at all lately idk


----------



## cherriielle

Pasta said:


> LOL
> cherry you could take the print and use an online editor to "smooth" the design so it wouldn't look as "sharp" and insert it under the lineart??
> Might save you some time
> 
> and btw I totally understand not wanting to do comissions, I haven't been feeling up to doing freebies at all lately idk



Hey, that's actually a really good idea! I'll have to try that out!


----------



## cherriielle

K so I _was_ gonna do what Pasta suggested and just edit the print itself, _but_ I realized way too late that Chocolate Rosette dosen't have a full print, just a mini one. Bleh. I had to do the whole thing by hand, even the placment, and it kinda sucked but WHATEVER!


----------



## kelpy

xCherryskyx said:


> K so I _was_ gonna do what Pasta suggested and just edit the print itself, _but_ I realized way too late that Chocolate Rosette dosen't have a full print, just a mini one. Bleh. I had to do the whole thing by hand, even the placment, and it kinda sucked but WHATEVER!



ahhhhhh it looks gorgeous though!!
I can feel my head hurting from the sound of how tedious that must be.


----------



## cherriielle

Drew my adopt/Venice's oc, Starla!


----------



## jiny

that art is beautiful!!!


----------



## cherriielle

milkirue said:


> that art is beautiful!!!



Awww thank you! ^-^


----------



## cherriielle

Boop!
Just a quick bust...


----------



## aleshapie

Bust...thats punny!

Lol! Great work!


----------



## cherriielle

aleshapie said:


> Bust...thats punny!
> 
> Lol! Great work!



haha, thanks! ^-^


----------



## Irelia

do you do commissions with tbt by any chance? your artwork is gorgeous and I'd love a piece from you ;'(


----------



## cherriielle

Shirayuki said:


> do you do commissions with tbt by any chance? your artwork is gorgeous and I'd love a piece from you ;'(



Not _technically_, but I could take one since I'm not doing anything else atm.
What do you have in mind?


----------



## Irelia

I was hoping to get some art of this adopt I just bought ~
https://imgur.com/a/fMgyy
Her design is a little complex though, so I understand if you don't want to do it.  just thought I'd ask.
Oh! & id be fine with paying for a bust, full body, etc. doesn't matter to me.


----------



## cherriielle

Shirayuki said:


> I was hoping to get some art of this adopt I just bought ~
> https://imgur.com/a/fMgyy
> Her design is a little complex though, so I understand if you don't want to do it.  just thought I'd ask.
> Oh! & id be fine with paying for a bust, full body, etc. doesn't matter to me.



Ooooo I love that design! I'll see what i can do, but no promises on a fullbody >.<
I usually go by a pay-what-you-want basis, so basically pay what you think it's worth! Is that ok with you?


----------



## Irelia

xCherryskyx said:


> Ooooo I love that design! I'll see what i can do, but no promises on a fullbody >.<
> I usually go by a pay-what-you-want basis, so basically pay what you think it's worth! Is that ok with you?



Ahh! I'm so glad! 
Oh for sure, just do whatever you think is best. (; 
That's fine with me! Thank you for doing this!!


----------



## cherriielle

Pick up for Shirayuki!





(Full size version: [x])
Phew! This one took a while, but the design was so interesting that I had lots of fun!
Hope you like it!


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> Pick up for Shirayuki!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Full size version: [x])
> Phew! This one took a while, but the design was so interesting that I had lots of fun!
> Hope you like it!



CHERRY OMG THAT LOOKS AMAZING
I WOULD THROW ALL MY TBT AT YOU IF I HAD ANY HOOOMYGOD


----------



## Irelia

xCherryskyx said:


> Pick up for Shirayuki!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Full size version: [x])
> Phew! This one took a while, but the design was so interesting that I had lots of fun!
> Hope you like it!



ASDFGHKL OMG. I LOVE it!!! Thank you so much, it's so beautiful!
Even with the complex design, you got everything right!

ahh I need to ask my friends how much to pay you, because I was not expecting it to be this amazing xD I will send payment shortly


----------



## Nightmares

Waaah you're doing commissions??


----------



## kelpy

Nightmares said:


> Waaah you're doing commissions??



I'm guessing you have to ask her. And she probably has to not be busy already.


----------



## Nightmares

Pasta said:


> I'm guessing you have to ask her. And she probably has to not be busy already.



Haha I just did


----------



## cherriielle

MayorEvvie said:


> CHERRY OMG THAT LOOKS AMAZING
> I WOULD THROW ALL MY TBT AT YOU IF I HAD ANY HOOOMYGOD



Haha, thank you! I did it all in one go and my back hurts a lot now. ;-;


Shirayuki said:


> ASDFGHKL OMG. I LOVE it!!! Thank you so much, it's so beautiful!
> Even with the complex design, you got everything right!
> 
> ahh I need to ask my friends how much to pay you, because I was not expecting it to be this amazing xD I will send payment shortly



I'm so glad you like it! What you paid me is more than enough, thank you! ^_^


Nightmares said:


> Waaah you're doing commissions??



Maybe??? Let me know what character you want and I'll see what I can do!


----------



## Nightmares

xCherryskyx said:


> Haha, thank you! I did it all in one go and my back hurts a lot now. ;-;
> 
> 
> I'm so glad you like it! What you paid me is more than enough, thank you! ^_^
> 
> 
> Maybe??? Let me know what character you want and I'll see what I can do!



Ahh ok, I was thinking one of these:
http://sta.sh/21e3cydxobpm
http://sta.sh/210ukyd531c1


----------



## himeki

gah i have no moneys left rip


----------



## Nightmares

MayorEvvie said:


> gah i have no moneys left rip



What you do with it all ;D


----------



## himeki

Nightmares said:


> What you do with it all ;D



i spent all my tbt on extra entries


but i did get the special edition of fates so


----------



## cherriielle

Nightmares said:


> Ahh ok, I was thinking one of these:
> http://sta.sh/21e3cydxobpm
> http://sta.sh/210ukyd531c1



Ahh I like Yukos design! Would a thigh-up be ok?


----------



## himeki

psst cherry can i bribe you to do another da point commission? ;w;


----------



## cherriielle

MayorEvvie said:


> psst cherry can i bribe you to do another da point commission? ;w;



Sure! I actually wanted to buy a few prints but I only have enough points for shipping ;-;
Who do you have in mind?


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> Sure! I actually wanted to buy a few prints but I only have enough points for shipping ;-;
> Who do you have in mind?



im too lazy to draw a ref right now, but could you draw my fates character in the nohr noble outfit ^^
ref is in the sig lol


----------



## cherriielle

MayorEvvie said:


> im too lazy to draw a ref right now, but could you draw my fates character in the nohr noble outfit ^^
> ref is in the sig lol



Sure thing! I have work today but I can get to it tomorrow. ^_^


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> Sure thing! I have work today but I can get to it tomorrow. ^_^



yay! how much would you want?


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> Sure thing! I have work today but I can get to it tomorrow. ^_^



yay! how much would you want?


----------



## cherriielle

MayorEvvie said:


> yay! how much would you want?



I don't...really...know?
tbh my art fluctuates so much I dont even know what it's worth anymore. You can just pay me whatever when I'm done.


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> I don't...really...know?
> tbh my art fluctuates so much I dont even know what it's worth anymore. You can just pay me whatever when I'm done.



oki ^^


----------



## Nightmares

xCherryskyx said:


> Ahh I like Yukos design! Would a thigh-up be ok?



That would be amazing! Thanks so much!!


----------



## himeki

this outfit btw!
http://vignette2.wikia.nocookie.net...tar_Art.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20151202030024


----------



## cherriielle

Pick up for Nightmares!






(Full size : [x])
Hope you like it! Just pay whatever you think its worth. ^_^


----------



## cherriielle

UGH GLITCHY THREAD


----------



## jiny

omg so pretty ; u;


----------



## Hatori

Hi Cherry! It has been awhile but I wanted to say:

Wow!! You have improved so much, I especially love how you color! Keep up the awesome work!! ^^ Hope to see more~


----------



## cherriielle

Hatori said:


> Hi Cherry! It has been awhile but I wanted to say:
> 
> Wow!! You have improved so much, I especially love how you color! Keep up the awesome work!! ^^ Hope to see more~



Aww thanks much! <3


----------



## Nightmares

Oh my gosh, it's amazing :,)
Thank you so muchhh!!


----------



## cherriielle

Nightmares said:


> Oh my gosh, it's amazing :,)
> Thank you so muchhh!!



Glad you like it! ^_^


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> Pick up for Nightmares!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Full size : [x])
> Hope you like it! Just pay whatever you think its worth. ^_^



cherry can i steal your skills


----------



## cherriielle

Pick up for Evvie!





(Full size version: [x])

Hope you like it! Sorry about the wait but the armour took literally forever... ;w;


----------



## cherriielle

blerp haven't posted in a while oops

AP's Gloria!


----------



## kelpy

xCherryskyx said:


> blerp haven't posted in a while oops
> 
> AP's Gloria!



hngg Cherry I love your art so much. the pattern looks so nicely put on that dress!


----------



## cherriielle

Pasta said:


> hngg Cherry I love your art so much. the pattern looks so nicely put on that dress!



Aww thanks so much! <33


----------



## cherriielle

yay new oc~!





I need a name for her so if you guys have any ideas please share! I may give a tip for the winning name


----------



## himeki

dunno why, but the name maelia may fit?


----------



## cherriielle

MayorEvvie said:


> dunno why, but the name maelia may fit?



hey i kinda like that! I was thinking of doing a name that started with m lol

I'll wait for a few more suggestions though!


----------



## Hatori

Nice OC, Cherry! To me, she kind of looks like a "Gwynevere," "Magdalen(a)," or "Maya / Maia"


----------



## cherriielle

Satsuki from KLK!





I'm re-watching it randomly and I forgot how much I Satsuki's desgin. ( and her character >.> )



Hatori said:


> Nice OC, Cherry! To me, she kind of looks like a "Gwynevere," "Magdalen(a)," or "Maya / Maia"



After a stupidly long amount of thinking, I think I'm gonna go with Magdalen! It kinda continues the 'people from the Bible but spelled missing a non-important letter' trend I got going with naming my characters. (Ester)


----------



## cherriielle

Tried a new chibi style.......?





I might do some tbt/cheap rlc commissions just to practice these more! ;u;


----------



## jiny

That's super cute! I would totally buy if you did, but I'm super broke rn ;u;


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> Tried a new chibi style.......?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might do some tbt/cheap rlc commissions just to practice these more! ;u;



HI


----------



## Gizald

Wow i like all of these. would you do one for a commission?


----------



## cherriielle

Gizald said:


> Wow i like all of these. would you do one for a commission?



Sure! Would it be for Rlc or Tbt?


----------



## cherriielle

Another chibi yey




Me in my Moonlight Church coord!

dont judge me cause i can't draw oxfords /cries in the corner/


----------



## cherriielle

(finally) Finished Jints chibi for the giveaway!


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> (finally) Finished Jints chibi for the giveaway!



i love this chibi style i cant even


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> (finally) Finished Jints chibi for the giveaway!



i love this chibi style i cant even


----------



## cherriielle

My sad attempt at watercolours lol





Granted I haven't done _any_ painting in over a year so....


----------



## cherriielle

oof haven't posted in a while




[full size cause it looks better]
Kaori Fujimiya from One Week Friends! ( if literally one person has watched it I will be suprised, but anyway...)
I need some *pricing help* for this style! Both rlc and tbt pls. ^^ Any critique welcome as well!


----------



## namiieco

xCherryskyx said:


> oof haven't posted in a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [full size cause it looks better]
> Kaori Fujimiya from One Week Friends! ( if literally one person has watched it I will be suprised, but anyway...)
> I need some *pricing help* for this style! Both rlc and tbt pls. ^^ Any critique welcome as well!


I'd pay 800-1k tbt?


----------



## FleuraBelle

Utarara said:


> I'd pay 800-1k tbt?



I'd say the same


----------



## Nightmares

xCherryskyx said:


> oof haven't posted in a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [full size cause it looks better]
> Kaori Fujimiya from One Week Friends! ( if literally one person has watched it I will be suprised, but anyway...)
> I need some *pricing help* for this style! Both rlc and tbt pls. ^^ Any critique welcome as well!



600-800TBT ^-^


----------



## Bloody_House

Utarara said:


> I'd pay 800-1k tbt?


I agree 



			
				xxCherryskyxx said:
			
		

> Kaori Fujimiya from One Week Friends! ( if literally one person has watched it I will be suprised, but anyway...)


I watched isshukan friends! (didn't watch the last episode tho)


----------



## cherriielle

^ ah, cool! It just so relaxing to watch , honestly.


----------



## Chicha

Whoa, your art is super nice!! The colors!!! ;o; As for pricing, I think 800-1k is a good range depending on style. If you open a shop, I'd have to raise up some TBT for ya but it'd be worth it! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

TBT: 700-750tbt
RLC: $5-8


----------



## derezzed

I love your work, cherry! The latest piece you posted is lovely; I like how the hair looks in particular *_*
The coloring on the clothes is quite nice too :-]
As for pricing, I'm honestly not good at determining good price ranges, but I'd agree with what everyone else is saying. 700+ TBT definitely sounds reasonable for art that awesome, haha.

(ALSO I have to say I _love_ the Moonlight Church coord chibi you posted way back. The skirt print and all the extra details look amazing!)


----------



## cherriielle

^ thanks for the pricing suggestions and kind words, everyone!

My entry for Kain's contest thingy:




[full size]
I pretty happy with how it turned out, considering I haven't done any couples in a few months ^^;


----------



## Chicha

xCherryskyx said:


> ^ thanks for the pricing suggestions and kind words, everyone!
> 
> My entry for Kain's contest thingy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [full size]
> I pretty happy with how it turned out, considering I haven't done any couples in a few months ^^;



Wow, it's super adorable! You did a wonderful job on it! I really like how you did the hair and shirts! *o*


----------



## cherriielle

i did a thing
idk




[full size]
i suck at lighting

Also my entry into toukool contest thingy:




[full size]


----------



## cherriielle

whoops i did another thing




[full size]

I think new permanent outfit for Ester...? idk
also she looks 5000% done with your crap


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> whoops i did another thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [full size]
> 
> I think new permanent outfit for Ester...? idk
> also she looks 5000% done with your crap



asasdasoudbaskdbaksda youre wayyy too good at art omgggg

i love the new outfit tho!


----------



## cherriielle

EvviePB said:


> asasdasoudbaskdbaksda youre wayyy too good at art omgggg
> 
> i love the new outfit tho!



wat no, i'm not that good

but thank you ;w;


----------



## cherriielle

OK I KNOW THIS HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH ART BUT WHATEVER I DO WHAT I WANT

My purchases from my local anime con! I got some adorable Steven U prints from [her], and a suprisingly nice Senjougahara figure! >:3
i also got some other boring stuff but you don't wanna see that










bonus:


----------



## cherriielle

little gem boops




[full size]


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> little gem boops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [full size]



ahhh cute! ^o^


----------



## Kattiel

Those are adorable <3
Keep it up ~


----------



## cherriielle

Commish for Sej!




[full size]

k Im just rlly proud of the socks shading idk why


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> Commish for Sej!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [full size]
> 
> k Im just rlly proud of the socks shading idk why



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa this looks adorable!!! i rlly need to comm you again sometime omg


----------



## cherriielle

phew, finally finished this! i've been working on it for like, two weeks rip




[full size]


----------



## Ephemeral Reality

xCherryskyx said:


> phew, finally finished this! i've been working on it for like, two weeks rip
> [picture]



omg ive been working on the same character (but a chibi) for a while now too >_< shes so hard to draw lol
also do you have any tutorials?


----------



## cherriielle

Ephemeral Reality said:


> omg ive been working on the same character (but a chibi) for a while now too >_< shes so hard to draw lol
> also do you have any tutorials?



Ikr her design is so pretty but it like, physically hurts me to draw lol
And I do t have any tutorials, but is there anything specific you had in mind? I could throw something together if you want.


----------



## vel

teach me senpai


----------



## cherriielle

vel said:


> teach me senpai



wat no I'm not senpai


----------



## Ephemeral Reality

xCherryskyx said:


> Ikr her design is so pretty but it like, physically hurts me to draw lol
> And I do t have any tutorials, but is there anything specific you had in mind? I could throw something together if you want.



i rlly like the proportions you use, so if you could just draw a stick figure/basic guidelines of a body itd be great : o
no pressure tho, i know your busy and stuff


----------



## namiieco

xCherryskyx said:


> wat no I'm not senpai



yes you areeeee <3333
teach me toooo


----------



## thedragmeme

Wooow your art is great!


----------



## cherriielle

Ephemeral Reality said:


> i rlly like the proportions you use, so if you could just draw a stick figure/basic guidelines of a body itd be great : o
> no pressure tho, i know your busy and stuff



Ah ok I'll see what I can do! I'm literally the worst with anatomy and proportions cause I just kinda wing it every time but I'll try!


Nanako said:


> yes you areeeee <3333
> teach me toooo





FloatyFlare said:


> Wooow your art is great!



Aww thanks you guys! ;u;


----------



## Ephemeral Reality

xCherryskyx said:


> Ah ok I'll see what I can do! I'm literally the worst with anatomy and proportions cause I just kinda wing it every time but I'll try!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww thanks you guys! ;u;



"literally the worst with anatomy and proportions"
lol WHAT no


----------



## cherriielle

Ephemeral Reality said:


> "literally the worst with anatomy and proportions"
> lol WHAT no



NO IM SERIOUS! I know it looks fine but I just guess with everything and it takes me a million years lol
I never bothered to actually study anatomy cause I'm lazy


----------



## Ephemeral Reality

xCherryskyx said:


> NO IM SERIOUS! I know it looks fine but I just guess with everything and it takes me a million years lol
> I never bothered to actually study anatomy cause I'm lazy



Haha same. I'm not nearly as good at drawing as you are, but I too never bother to study anatomy xD Although once, I took this week long free class about the anatomy of the neck xD
It was really interesting, but I don't think I actually remember anything. We had to memorize all the muscles and stuff x_x


----------



## cherriielle

Ephemeral Reality said:


> Haha same. I'm not nearly as good at drawing as you are, but I too never bother to study anatomy xD Although once, I took this week long free class about the anatomy of the neck xD
> It was really interesting, but I don't think I actually remember anything. We had to memorize all the muscles and stuff x_x



wow that sounds intense. I could see how it would be useful, but like really, how many different positions are you gonna draw a neck in?? >.>


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> wow that sounds intense. I could see how it would be useful, but like really, how many different positions are you gonna draw a neck in?? >.>


----------



## Ephemeral Reality

xCherryskyx said:


> wow that sounds intense. I could see how it would be useful, but like really, how many different positions are you gonna draw a neck in?? >.>



true. even the teacher thought it was a bit strange lol.
also, something i noticed was that your characters tend to have similar face shapes and body builds. im not sure if that's intentional or not, but i just wanted to mention it : o

- - - Post Merge - - -



EvviePB said:


>



thats amazing


----------



## cherriielle

EvviePB said:


>



DID YOU JUS-


Ephemeral Reality said:


> true. even the teacher thought it was a bit strange lol.
> also, something i noticed was that your characters tend to have similar face shapes and body builds. im not sure if that's intentional or not, but i just wanted to mention it : o



yeah it's cause i'm lazy and i can't do anything else.

but i also guess its cause i keep drawing the same-ish type of character?? idk


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> DID YOU JUS-



im surprised you didnt see it coming tbh


----------



## cherriielle

EvviePB said:


> im surprised you didnt see it coming tbh



i know, i am ashamed


----------



## derezzed

wow okay I can't believe I came across the SHAFT tilt in this thread, of all places
but yeah, anyway, I'm just popping by to say that [this] is all kinds of amazing!! and also I would read the hell out of any tutorial you write even though I don't draw myself, haha. I'm sure you have a bunch of wisdom to bestow.


----------



## himeki

derezzed said:


> wow okay I can't believe I came across the SHAFT tilt in this thread, of all places



what did you expect from me tbh


----------



## cherriielle

derezzed said:


> wow okay I can't believe I came across the SHAFT tilt in this thread, of all places
> but yeah, anyway, I'm just popping by to say that [this] is all kinds of amazing!! and also I would read the hell out of any tutorial you write even though I don't draw myself, haha. I'm sure you have a bunch of wisdom to bestow.



Thanks so much! c:
when i'm all done my commissions I might try to do some tutorials....


----------



## vogelbiene

//slides in as if I were Kramer from Seinfeld 

This is completely off-topic from what any of you were discussing, but I just wanna say that your art is amazing Cherry, and you have such mad talent quq 
Good luck with those commissions you have! I'm sure you can do it >vo)&#55357;&#56397;
Also I'm sure everyone would love your tutorials quq


----------



## cherriielle

vogelbiene said:


> //slides in as if I were Kramer from Seinfeld
> 
> This is completely off-topic from what any of you were discussing, but I just wanna say that your art is amazing Cherry, and you have such mad talent quq
> Good luck with those commissions you have! I'm sure you can do it >vo)��
> Also I'm sure everyone would love your tutorials quq



Tysm! <333
Is there any other particular things anyone wants a tutorial of? Cause idk what I'd even make.


----------



## Bunnilla

Eyes, Hands, Body Posture, and Face Features would be some really good topics ^?^ I'd read/view all of them O-O


----------



## vogelbiene

I think body/facial structure would be good!! It seems a lot of people struggle with those topics.


----------



## cherriielle

/rip haven't posted here in forever/
not gonna post all my inktobers here, just go to the inktober thread if ya really want to see them >.>















also expect slightly way too much mp100 cause im kinda obsessed in case you didn't figure that out yet


----------



## cherriielle

what are angles





also this kid literally changed outfits in the middle of a chapter? like, while being kidnapped? what a nerd?


----------



## vogelbiene

xCherryskyx said:


> what are angles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also this kid literally changed outfits in the middle of a chapter? like, while being kidnapped? what a nerd?



beautiful as always cherry ;0; gosh your art is to die for!!!


----------



## cherriielle

vogelbiene said:


> beautiful as always cherry ;0; gosh your art is to die for!!!



Thank you!! I've been using the marker tool a lot lately and it's been lots of fun! ^^


----------



## vogelbiene

xCherryskyx4343 said:
			
		

> Thank you!! I've been using the marker tool a lot lately and it's been lots of fun! ^^



Marker tool? o◇o whats that? (Sorry, I'm not familiar w tablets and sai and ect. ;; )
It looks super cool though. is it a different brush or?


----------



## cherriielle

vogelbiene said:


> Marker tool? o◇o whats that? (Sorry, I'm not familiar w tablets and sai and ect. ;; )
> It looks super cool though. is it a different brush or?



Ah yeah, it's a brush on sai. It's kinda transparent and really sketchy looking!


----------



## cherriielle

^ just realized that was my 1,000th post yay me

first attempt at a comic since 2012 rip
/long post warning/

































idk i just had this idea that shou texts memes to ritsu really late at night


----------



## cherriielle

yoooo viktor!





shout out to the fact that I just completely changed my art style for no reason rip


----------



## himeki

YEEEE VICTOR YOU DRAW HIM SO NICE


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> YEEEE VICTOR YOU DRAW HIM SO NICE



thank youuuuu! 
i think i might draw yuri next idk


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> thank youuuuu!
> i think i might draw yuri next idk



PLEASE DRAW YURI


----------



## cherriielle

hunky yuri > nerdy yuri






also i couldnt find any good refs _OF THAT STUPID JACKET UGH_
i kinda just guessed idk


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> hunky yuri > nerdy yuri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also i couldnt find any good refs _OF THAT STUPID JACKET UGH_
> i kinda just guessed idk



**** YEE BLESS YOUR ****ING ART T HIS JUST LEGIT MADE MY ****ING DAY GOD BLESS YURI
also how the **** did you get his hair looking so damn good? i cant get the ****ing hair right hELP


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> **** YEE BLESS YOUR ****ING ART T HIS JUST LEGIT MADE MY ****ING DAY GOD BLESS YURI
> also how the **** did you get his hair looking so damn good? i cant get the ****ing hair right hELP



ahh im glad you like it so much! c:

also i had to redo the hair a billion times i dont even know what i did honestly
you kinda gotta whoosh it up and out from the hairline and add smaller flippy hair on the outside without making it too spiky??

^ that makes no sense im terrible at explaining im so sorry


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> ahh im glad you like it so much! c:
> 
> also i had to redo the hair a billion times i dont even know what i did honestly
> you kinda gotta whoosh it up and out from the hairline and add smaller flippy hair on the outside without making it too spiky??
> 
> ^ that makes no sense im terrible at explaining im so sorry



OH OK I THINK I GET IT THANK UUUUU


----------



## cherriielle

at this point i couldn't _not_ complete the trilogy





so much angst at such a young age pray for him


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA

xCherryskyx said:


> at this point i couldn't _not_ complete the trilogy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so much angst at such a young age pray for him



!! AAAH MY BBY GREAT U DRAW GREAT AMAZING MUCH WOW !!1!


----------



## cherriielle

dreamingofneverland said:


> !! AAAH MY BBY GREAT U DRAW GREAT AMAZING MUCH WOW !!1!



ahh tysm! i've never really drawn such an extreme head angle before so i hope it looks ok ;v;


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA

xCherryskyx said:


> ahh tysm! i've never really drawn such an extreme head angle before so i hope it looks ok ;v;



it looks grEAT WELL DONE!!


----------



## derezzed

I'VE BEEN MEANING TO POST SOMETHING FOR THE PAST FEW DAYS AND I FINALLY HAVE THE CHANCE!
I want to start off by saying my jaw dropped once I saw [this]. The dress looks lovely (YOUR SHADING IS LOVELY) and THE VEIL is drawn so nicely. Also, while the piece is mostly dull/dark colors, she doesn't look dull at all! Your work is always full of life and I dig that so much.
( By the way [this design] is incredible too, the cactus is amazing haha )

And OK SO I know nothing about [this guy's character] but I STILL get the impression that you've portrayed his personality so well in that piece. If I had to make an assumption based on your drawing I'd guess he's the really serious and arrogant person who's always ready to fight (hope that was accurate lol), and I got all of that just from his body language and the expression you drew. 
tl;dr CHERRY YOU'RE REALLY GOOD AT DRAWING PEOPLE and I look forward to your updates all the time!!


----------



## cherriielle

derezzed said:


> I'VE BEEN MEANING TO POST SOMETHING FOR THE PAST FEW DAYS AND I FINALLY HAVE THE CHANCE!
> I want to start off by saying my jaw dropped once I saw [this]. The dress looks lovely (YOUR SHADING IS LOVELY) and THE VEIL is drawn so nicely. Also, while the piece is mostly dull/dark colors, she doesn't look dull at all! Your work is always full of life and I dig that so much.
> ( By the way [this design] is incredible too, the cactus is amazing haha )
> 
> And OK SO I know nothing about [this guy's character] but I STILL get the impression that you've portrayed his personality so well in that piece. If I had to make an assumption based on your drawing I'd guess he's the really serious and arrogant person who's always ready to fight (hope that was accurate lol), and I got all of that just from his body language and the expression you drew.
> tl;dr CHERRY YOU'RE REALLY GOOD AT DRAWING PEOPLE and I look forward to your updates all the time!!



ahhhh tysm! Your posts always make my day! <3
And yep, you got his personality pretty much spot on! ^^


----------



## cherriielle

what are girls lol






nah but seriously i haven't drawn any in a while.
plus for my writing course i basically have to write a character profile and short story for one of my characters ( probs gonna be Ester ) and i'm nervous as hell about it cause im essentially being gRADED ON FANFICTION HELP


----------



## cherriielle

welp


forgive me, for i have sinned





BUT SERIOUSLY THESE TWO I CAN'T ;///;;
i was looking through my old stuff and i realized this is the first time ive had two people actually interacting with is crazy cause like...how?? did i go?? that long?? with doing actual couples??!?

special thanks to ev for freaking out about yoi with me


----------



## himeki

*inhales* 




AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
CHERRY YOU ARE A G O D 
BLESS YOUUU
I JUST
I CA N  T 
&#55357;&#56396;&#55357;&#56384;&#55357;&#56396;&#55357;&#56384;&#55357;&#56396;&#55357;&#56384;&#55357;&#56396;&#55357;&#56384;&#55357;&#56396;&#55357;&#56384; good **** go౦ԁ ****&#55357;&#56396; thats ✔ some good&#55357;&#56396;&#55357;&#56396;**** right&#55357;&#56396;&#55357;&#56396;there&#55357;&#56396;&#55357;&#56396;&#55357;&#56396; right✔there ✔✔if i do ƽaү so my self &#55357;&#56495; i say so &#55357;&#56495; thats what im talking about right there right there (chorus: ʳᶦᵍʰᵗ ᵗʰᵉʳᵉ) mMMMMᎷМ&#55357;&#56495; &#55357;&#56396;&#55357;&#56396; &#55357;&#56396;НO0ОଠOOOOOОଠଠOoooᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒ&#55357;&#56396; &#55357;&#56396;&#55357;&#56396; &#55357;&#56396; &#55357;&#56495; &#55357;&#56396; &#55357;&#56384; &#55357;&#56384; &#55357;&#56384; &#55357;&#56396;&#55357;&#56396;Good ****


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> *



bless your heart ev


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> bless your heart ev



NO BLESS YOU FOR THE SWEET VICTURI <3


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> NO BLESS YOU FOR THE SWEET VICTURI <3



I legit was laughing at that whole reaction for like 5 mins I just stopped

AND I CANT WAIT FOR YOURS IM HYPPPPEDD


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> I legit was laughing at that whole reaction for like 5 mins I just stopped
> 
> AND I CANT WAIT FOR YOURS IM HYPPPPEDD



LOL DONT STOP DRAW MO RE   EEEE
LOLOLOLOL I CANT WORK OUT HOW TO DRAW HIS ****ING HAIR


----------



## Samansu

Ok I'm just popping in to say three quick things...

1) Wow that is gorgeous Cherry! You did a great job!

2) Now that you have drawn a couple, could you be open to couple commissions? ^///^

3) I have not seen Yuri on Ice, but you and Himeki's hardcore fangirling has convinced me to watch it! ^.~


----------



## cherriielle

Samansu said:


> Ok I'm just popping in to say three quick things...
> 
> 1) Wow that is gorgeous Cherry! You did a great job!
> 
> 2) Now that you have drawn a couple, could you be open to couple commissions? ^///^
> 
> 3) I have not seen Yuri on Ice, but you and Himeki's hardcore fangirling has convinced me to watch it! ^.~



Thank you! I'm glad you like it!
I'd absolutely be open to commission, just pm if your interested.

And yes please watch it! we can all freak out together!! >


----------



## himeki

cherry...do you want to...do a victuri collab with me :3c


----------



## Samansu

xCherryskyx said:


> Thank you! I'm glad you like it!
> I'd absolutely be open to commission, just pm if your interested.
> 
> And yes please watch it! we can all freak out together!! >



Yay! I will definitely shoot you a PM soon! The pieces I already have from you are amazing! ^-^ <3

Also, done! I am signing up for Crunchyroll right now so I can watch! Must catch up! <3


----------



## SinnerTheCat

xCherryskyx said:


> welp
> 
> 
> forgive me, for i have sinned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT SERIOUSLY THESE TWO I CAN'T ;///;;
> i was looking through my old stuff and i realized this is the first time ive had two people actually interacting with is crazy cause like...how?? did i go?? that long?? with doing actual couples??!?
> 
> special thanks to ev for freaking out about yoi with me



OH MY LORD THIS IS BEAUTIFUL
BLESS YOU FOR MAKING THIS
SINNING AT IT'S BEST THO

Do you want to have a nice, cosy house near mine in hell? I would gladly have a neighbour like that >:3

aw yes, good **** &#55357;&#56396;&#55357;&#56396;&#55357;&#56396; I love it.


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> cherry...do you want to...do a victuri collab with me :3c



hell yeah, you know it! > hit me up


SinnerTheCat said:


> OH MY LORD THIS IS BEAUTIFUL
> BLESS YOU FOR MAKING THIS
> SINNING AT IT'S BEST THO
> 
> Do you want to have a nice, cosy house near mine in hell? I would gladly have a neighbour like that >:3
> 
> aw yes, good **** ������ I love it.



Ahh thanks! ;;u;;
I'm nowhere near stopping the victuri train at this point so I might take you up on that house offer tbh


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> hell yeah, you know it! > hit me up
> 
> 
> Ahh thanks! ;;u;;
> I'm nowhere near stopping the victuri train at this point so I might take you up on that house offer tbh



OK BUT LIKE WHAT DO YOU WANNA DRAW?? AND DO YOU WANAN DO LIKE 2 ONE WITH MY LINES UR COLORS 1 WITH URS MY COLORS??? AND WHAT DO YOU WANNA DRAW POSE WISE//??? gay scene redraws/???
SORRY I JUST REWATCHED THE EP WITH MY FRIEND IM STILL ****ING SHOOK


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> OK BUT LIKE WHAT DO YOU WANNA DRAW?? AND DO YOU WANAN DO LIKE 2 ONE WITH MY LINES UR COLORS 1 WITH URS MY COLORS??? AND WHAT DO YOU WANNA DRAW POSE WISE//??? gay scene redraws/???
> SORRY I JUST REWATCHED THE EP WITH MY FRIEND IM STILL ****ING SHOOK



IDDKKKK
I can make a couple poses in design doll and we can pick two to do????
Idk if you wanna do scene redraws we can do that?? I kinda wanna do two though cause it's funner ;A;


----------



## Mints

is it ok if i marry ur art


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> IDDKKKK
> I can make a couple poses in design doll and we can pick two to do????
> Idk if you wanna do scene redraws we can do that?? I kinda wanna do two though cause it's funner ;A;


yEE LETS GO WITH THAT ! ^^


----------



## cherriielle

Mints said:


> is it ok if i marry ur art



yes it would be a pleasure u.u



himeki said:


> yEE LETS GO WITH THAT ! ^^



K I'll make some poses HOLD TIGHT TILL THEN YO


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> yes it would be a pleasure u.u
> 
> 
> 
> K I'll make some poses HOLD TIGHT TILL THEN YO



COOL ILL GO LOOK AT SOME GAY **** WHILE I HOLD TIGHT UNTIL UR DONE


----------



## cherriielle

STREAM ON LOL IDK WHAT IM DOING

https://picarto.tv/xCherryskyx


----------



## cherriielle

phew finished lineart for victuri collab with ev!






EV IS MAKING ME SIN HELP

its not her fault im just a sinner too
OH AND THE DOGGO EARMUFFS c;


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> phew finished lineart for victuri collab with ev!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EV IS MAKING ME SIN HELP
> 
> its not her fault im just a sinner too
> OH AND THE DOGGO EARMUFFS c;



PLEASE WE ALL KNOW U SIN WITHOUT ME MAKING U LMAO
i want the makkachin earmuffs


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA

THOSE EARMUFFS ARE FRICKIN ADORABLE ;A;


----------



## cherriielle

dreamingofneverland said:


> THOSE EARMUFFS ARE FRICKIN ADORABLE ;A;



I KNOW I WANT THEM SO BAD
I LOVE THE DOGGO


----------



## cherriielle

im so upset rn





PRAY FOR HIM


----------



## cherriielle

YE SO I GOT COPICS AND THEY'RE GREAT









still getting used to them, so bear with me ;;
i̶ ̶k̶e̶e̶p̶ ̶m̶e̶s̶s̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶u̶p̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶h̶a̶i̶r̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶i̶ ̶w̶a̶n̶n̶a̶ ̶k̶i̶l̶l̶ ̶m̶y̶s̶e̶l̶f̶


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA

omgg those are beAUTIFUL CHERRY. i'm too poor for copics rip.


----------



## cherriielle

dreamingofneverland said:


> omgg those are beAUTIFUL CHERRY. i'm too poor for copics rip.



AAA THANK YOU! 
And they were suuuuuper cheap ( I mean, copics are never really cheap but )for black friday so i was just like I CANT PASS THIS UP LOL


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> YE SO I GOT COPICS AND THEY'RE GREAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still getting used to them, so bear with me ;;
> i̶ ̶k̶e̶e̶p̶ ̶m̶e̶s̶s̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶u̶p̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶h̶a̶i̶r̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶i̶ ̶w̶a̶n̶n̶a̶ ̶k̶i̶l̶l̶ ̶m̶y̶s̶e̶l̶f̶


MMMMMM THAT VICTOR THO


----------



## cherriielle

okay so its not _technically_ still yuri's birthday in japan it is in caNADA SO WHATEVER
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO OUR PRECIOUS (or not so precious) LITTLE KATSUDON





i swear this boy's smile could cure cancer


----------



## Balverine

you're art is so great ily


----------



## cherriielle

Zeppeli said:


> you're art is so great ily



thank <33


----------



## himeki

god damn I'm cRYING HES SO PURE AND HAPPY ;o;


----------



## cherriielle

pfffft im totally not subtlety adding anything related to yuri on ice in my family's christmas cards what are you talking about hah..haha....




 YKNOW WHAT I DO WHAT I WANT


----------



## Tobiume

You can draw in so many styles, I'm really impressed!


----------



## cherriielle

Tobiume said:


> You can draw in so many styles, I'm really impressed!



Ahh thank you!! Although I'd say I almost have too many styles, I can never seem to make up my mind ^^;


----------



## himeki

yaoi on fire


----------



## cherriielle

finished product i think?? idk i might make more changes later






all i know is this sure as hell beats the christmas cards i made 3 years ago _which my family still uses_ [x][x]
i wanna kms when i look at them omg how did i think those were ok???


----------



## SinnerTheCat

xCherryskyx said:


> finished product i think?? idk i might make more changes later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all i know is this sure as hell beats the christmas cards i made 3 years ago _which my family still uses_ [x][x]
> i wanna kms when i look at them omg how did i think those were ok???



//mate that Viktor looks good af//

If I could, I would ****in' set on fire all of my old _art_.
And my parents still have them.

_*why*_


----------



## himeki

where's the fire


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> where's the fire



o m g
It's in her heart man, idk


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> o m g
> It's in her heart man, idk



she needs to be dancing on the fi r e


----------



## cherriielle

i hate profiles so much oh mY GOD




idk man im just doodling at this point


----------



## SinnerTheCat

Ily for all your yoi artwork
*Bless you*


----------



## Samansu

xCherryskyx said:


> i hate profiles so much oh mY GOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idk man im just doodling at this point



Ahem... IS THAT A RING I SEE!!!!???? <3 ^///^

SO CUTE!!!!  :insert random fangirling:


----------



## himeki

*screaming*


----------



## cherriielle

SinnerTheCat said:


> Ily for all your yoi artwork
> *Bless you*





Samansu said:


> Ahem... IS THAT A RING I SEE!!!!???? <3 ^///^
> 
> SO CUTE!!!!  :insert random fangirling:





himeki said:


> *screaming*



ahh thanks you guys! glad you like it c;


----------



## himeki

CHERRY COLOUR IT &#55357;&#56618;&#55357;&#56618;&#55357;&#56618;


----------



## Samansu

himeki said:


> CHERRY COLOUR IT &#55357;&#56618;&#55357;&#56618;&#55357;&#56618;



^^^ She is getting violent... Better do what she says! ^.~


----------



## cherriielle

SUPER SLOPPY IM SORRY


----------



## Samansu

xCherryskyx said:


> SUPER SLOPPY IM SORRY



Ah! Look at those beautiful newlyweds! <3 ^///^

^^^ I assume because I see no diamond! ;P


----------



## cherriielle

Samansu said:


> Ah! Look at those beautiful newlyweds! <3 ^///^
> 
> ^^^ I assume because I see no diamond! ;P



I MEAN, I HOPE
im trying to keep my expectations for the next episode suuuuper low but iTS SO HARD ;o;


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> SUPER SLOPPY IM SORRY



//puts away knives
N I C  E 
IPM CRYING 
SO NICE //SOBS


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> SUPER SLOPPY IM SORRY



*CHERRY*


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> *CHERRY*



MIRACLES HAPPEN ;u;


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> MIRACLES HAPPEN ;u;



NO BUT YOURE A WIZARD come back to the discord imc rying the pole dancing


----------



## cherriielle

ok i think im done crying

JK IM NEVER DONE CRYING AFTER THAT HAHAHAhahaha..a..ha
BUT MORE YOI DOODLES







Spoiler: bonus











im p much taking yoi requests at this point so if you have a scene or pose you want me to do hiT ME UP IDK MAN


----------



## Irelia

OMFG YES I LOVE YOUR YOI ART 

I HAVE A REQUEST 
YURI DRESSED LIKE A BRIDE, AND VIKTOR DRESSED AS A GROOM _GETTING MARRIED_
OR JUST THEM GETTING MARRIED OR THEIR WEDDING OR SOMETHIGN

after all, they're engaged!! i am praying so hard that he wins so that they get married ripriprip


edit: OR THEM KISSING <3


----------



## cherriielle

Shiemi said:


> OMFG YES I LOVE YOUR YOI ART
> 
> I HAVE A REQUEST
> YURI DRESSED LIKE A BRIDE, AND VIKTOR DRESSED AS A GROOM _GETTING MARRIED_
> OR JUST THEM GETTING MARRIED OR THEIR WEDDING OR SOMETHIGN
> 
> after all, they're engaged!! i am praying so hard that he wins so that they get married ripriprip
> 
> 
> edit: OR THEM KISSING <3



OK ILL SEE WHAT I CAN DO IDK

tbh I was planning on doing that anyway ////


----------



## himeki

i request pole dancing


----------



## Irelia

xCherryskyx said:


> OK ILL SEE WHAT I CAN DO IDK
> 
> tbh I was planning on doing that anyway ////



you're my savior

- - - Post Merge - - -



himeki said:


> i request pole dancing



i second this


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> i request pole dancing



O m g no I can't 
(1) I actually can't, it would be too hard (2) I JUST CANT


----------



## VxnillaCupcakes

yOUR ART IS ADORABLE OMG


----------



## cherriielle

VxnillaCupcakes said:


> yOUR ART IS ADORABLE OMG



THANK YOUUU <33


----------



## cherriielle

probs should post this already woops







Spoiler: and last years, just for comparison











i feel i've gotten worse since end of october but at the same time i've also been having a lot more fun drawing since then so idk ;v;


----------



## tae

i love your art,it's so wonderful.


----------



## cherriielle

eun said:


> i love your art,it's so wonderful.



aaaa thank you ;////;


----------



## tae

xCherryskyx said:


> aaaa thank you ;////;



<3 it's only true. i love to watch tbt artists progress over the months and i adore the piece you did of my oc.


----------



## cherriielle

look who's back with more prediction art (???) idk man




edit: made the text bubble not as stand-out-ish ??
VICTOR JUST NEEDS SO SAY IT ALREADY DANGIT
but im actually really glad this whole thing is happening cause they really just need to talk sO KUBO DONT LET ME DOWN MAKE MY DREAMS COME TRUE

tbh this started out as a sketch and now it has a background wooooops i get carried away to easily


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> look who's back with more prediction art (???) idk man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VICTOR JUST NEEDS SO SAY IT ALREADY DANGIT
> but im actually really glad this whole thing is happening cause they really just need to talk sO KUBO DONT LET ME DOWN MAKE MY DREAMS COME TRUE
> 
> tbh this started out as a sketch and now it has a background wooooops i get carried away to easily



gOD DAMN 
CRYNGGG CHERRY TEACH ME TO ART ASDAKHSDASD
THIS IS SO NICE IMF UCKING D EA D


----------



## derezzed

Sheesh, your art is as amazing as ever, Cherry! I swear I always see you come out with such gorgeous work.
This time around I'm really impressed with your couple art. I mean, after scrolling through the past few pages and seeing all the Victuuri, it's kinda impossible to not notice how freaking good you are at it!!
All the pieces are so varied and I'm sure you're doing the ship justice.


----------



## cherriielle

derezzed said:


> Sheesh, your art is as amazing as ever, Cherry! I swear I always see you come out with such gorgeous work.
> This time around I'm really impressed with your couple art. I mean, after scrolling through the past few pages and seeing all the Victuuri, it's kinda impossible to not notice how freaking good you are at it!!
> All the pieces are so varied and I'm sure you're doing the ship justice.



aww stop you're making me blush ;///;
As always, thank you so much for the kind words! Doing more couple art has really helped me step out of my comfort zone, especially when it comes to poses, and I really enjoy doing them. ^^


----------



## cherriielle

finished my commission for bunnilla ! pretty happy with how it turned out ;;





//might do pair skating victuuri after christmas cause i am FEELING IT YO


----------



## pinkcotton

Omg it looks so GOOD! ^o^


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> finished my commission for bunnilla ! pretty happy with how it turned out ;;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> //might do pair skating victuuri after christmas cause i am FEELING IT YO


DO IT OMFGF


----------



## StarUrchin

Do you make art and sell it?  I was wondering if this was a shop, but I'm not really sure anymore. I was hoping to get some cool art! I saw the samples and they look amazing!


----------



## Bunnilla

my weeb identity has been uncovered ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) I don't think I was hiding it well anyways so.. *cough cough* sig and avi and everything I post *cough cough* ?\_(ツ)_/?

But yess tysm I'm still dying inside ʕ￫ᴥ￩ ʔ


----------



## cherriielle

pinklolipop34 said:


> Omg it looks so GOOD! ^o^



thank youuuu <33


himeki said:


> DO IT OMFGF



IDK MAN ILL TRY doing skating poses is hard tho rip//


StarUrchin said:


> Do you make art and sell it?  I was wondering if this was a shop, but I'm not really sure anymore. I was hoping to get some cool art! I saw the samples and they look amazing!



Ahh sort of? I mostly do rlc commissions but I take the ocassional tbt one if i'm feeling like it. If you want you can drop some refs and I'll tell you if in interested in the character...?


Bunnilla said:


> my weeb identity has been uncovered ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) I don't think I was hiding it well anyways so.. *cough cough* sig and avi and everything I post *cough cough* ?\_(ツ)_/?
> 
> But yess tysm I'm still dying inside ʕ￫ᴥ￩ ʔ



Aaaa I'm glad you like it! He was actually a lot of fun to draw! and ye everyone already knows lol


----------



## himeki

if i sell you my soul will to draw my son


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA

xCherryskyx said:


> //might do pair skating victuuri after christmas cause i am FEELING IT YO



OMGGG DO IT CHERRY





I WILL GIVE U ONE OF MY KIDNEYS


----------



## cherriielle

imma post this now cause i dont wanna tomorrow and its technically christmas in japan sooo




i know this is really lazy but its christmas eve shut up
happy birthday to victor, and I hope everyone has a very merry christmas! ^^


----------



## cherriielle

YO SO GUESS WHO GOT A CINTIQ FOR CHRISTAMAS





first drawing on it ;; its rlly lazy but whatever I JUST WANTED TO USE IT


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> YO SO GUESS WHO GOT A CINTIQ FOR CHRISTAMAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first drawing on it ;; its rlly lazy but whatever I JUST WANTED TO USE IT







CRYING IM SO HAPPY FOR U


----------



## cherriielle

PHICHIT IS BEST BOY




SO PURE


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> PHICHIT IS BEST BOY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO PURE



//HOLDS BACK SOBS
 B E S T  B O Y  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## cherriielle

i swear this started as just a sketch but then i just kinda kept going ;;


----------



## cherriielle

pair skating yo





i've been working on this things for like a billion hours and it still dosen't look right to me lol
i might do another later?? idk??


----------



## cherriielle

last art of 2016 ;;





have a happy new year everyone! ^^


----------



## cherriielle

yo i made a dumb comic

























bonus:


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> yo i made a dumb comic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bonus:



IM CYRING


----------



## cherriielle

i did another thing

























( based off [this post] )
poor guy can't even make tea


----------



## cherriielle

more yoi comics cause thats apparently all i do anymore


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> more yoi comics cause thats apparently all i do anymore



cherry youre ****ing kILLING ME ALSDBKJABDKJA


----------



## hannibal

Your art is really good!


----------



## Chicha

It's been a while since I last saw your art, and omg, wow! The improvement you've made is amazing. The comics are so charming and funny! The art on top of this page is amazing!! Give me your anatomy and coloring skills omg *o*

Keep up the wonderful work.


----------



## cherriielle

Sirena said:


> It's been a while since I last saw your art, and omg, wow! The improvement you've made is amazing. The comics are so charming and funny! The art on top of this page is amazing!! Give me your anatomy and coloring skills omg *o*
> 
> Keep up the wonderful work.



Aww thank you! You're too kind. ;w;


----------



## derezzed

(this is late BUT STILL) congrats on getting a Cintiq for Christmas!! I'm confident you'll continue to impress people with your amazing art, especially with an upgrade like that :-o
SPEAKING OF BEING IMPRESSED, [this] is freaking amazing. Love the coloring on the jackets especially; your coloring is pretty much always wonderful. And man that just looks like a really hard couple pose to draw, so kudos to you for managing to nail that.

ALSO I really appreciate the dumb comics, lmao. The expressions are PERFECT and [this] is funny as hell! Literally anyone could enjoy them.


----------



## cherriielle

derezzed said:


> (this is late BUT STILL) congrats on getting a Cintiq for Christmas!! I'm confident you'll continue to impress people with your amazing art, especially with an upgrade like that :-o
> SPEAKING OF BEING IMPRESSED, [this] is freaking amazing. Love the coloring on the jackets especially; your coloring is pretty much always wonderful. And man that just looks like a really hard couple pose to draw, so kudos to you for managing to nail that.
> 
> ALSO I really appreciate the dumb comics, lmao. The expressions are PERFECT and [this] is funny as hell! Literally anyone could enjoy them.


Ahhh thank you!! I'll try my best to use my cintiq to the fullest! ^^;
And I'm glad you like the comics, they're so much fun to make!


//cough speaking of//










and blushy katsudon


----------



## cherriielle

will i ever stop drawing only yoi stuff?
probably not


----------



## Stepheroo

A SILLY PUPPER SO CUTE AHH


----------



## cherriielle

concept: mustard yellow




its one of my favourite colours but it looks terrible on me ;;



Stepheroo said:


> A SILLY PUPPER SO CUTE AHH



I KNOW I LOVE HIM


----------



## pinkcotton

So cute! ^^"


----------



## cherriielle

pinkcotton said:


> So cute! ^^"



ahh thank you! <3

anyway more comics woops












from [this tweet]

i cant make them the same size but w/e

and apparently people on tumblr really liked this one
somone legit made like a 2k word fic as a continuation of it and im like,,,??? what is happening??//


----------



## pinkcotton

xCherryskyx said:


> ahh thank you! <3
> 
> anyway more comics woops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from [this tweet]
> 
> i cant make them the same size but w/e
> 
> and apparently people on tumblr really liked this one
> somone legit made like a 2k word fic as a continuation of it and im like,,,??? what is happening??//



OMG I'M DYING! LMAOOO!!!


----------



## cherriielle

_We call everything on ice "love"_
-

phew this one (these 3??) took me forever//
i hit 1000 followers on my tumblr not too long ago, so I may be doing a giveaway soon?? idk keep your eye out for it


----------



## Stepheroo

xCherryskyx said:


> -



oooh i been followin' ya, so I'll try to peel my lids and check tumblr more often lmao

and you and your YOI art hit me right in my heart pls stop
(i love it so don't really stop, but stop)


----------



## cherriielle

i think i like this colouring style the best?? ( for my comics, anyway )
idk i think it pops more









bonus:


----------



## Bunnilla

I never watched YOI (don't kill me will probably soon xD) so I don't really relate to the comics but still find them funny nice job Cherry c:


----------



## Irelia

xCherryskyx said:


> x



//CHOKES
i bet 100$ that this is a hidden scene in YOI


----------



## cherriielle

Bunnilla said:


> I never watched YOI (don't kill me will probably soon xD) so I don't really relate to the comics but still find them funny nice job Cherry c:



its fine i wont kill you lol
im glad you enjoy them anyway!


Shiemi said:


> //CHOKES
> i bet 100$ that this is a hidden scene in YOI



OH FOR SURE
like this is literally what happened and i love it


----------



## Stepheroo

YOU CAN SEE HIM THINKING ABOUUT IT AND I'M DEAD VFNDIJBN RG NB


----------



## cherriielle

Stepheroo said:


> YOU CAN SEE HIM THINKING ABOUUT IT AND I'M DEAD VFNDIJBN RG NB
> 
> View attachment 193332



///banquet flashbacks intensify///


----------



## Keitara

this thread is actually a yoi heaven in disguise
pls keep blessing us cherry !! ( ? ▽ ` )


----------



## cherriielle

ok so like.....voltron happend. i just started it but its rlly good so far??

but like please consider the team in casual clothes?? like yes??





//whispers// i wanna draw em all


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> ok so like.....voltron happend. i just started it but its rlly good so far??
> 
> but like please consider the team in casual clothes?? like yes??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> //whispers// i wanna draw em all



CHERRY
HOW DID U DRAW SHROE SO WELL INSTANTLY
WHAT THE ****
GIVE ME UR SKILLS
HOW R U SO GOOD
WHAT THE ****

//whispers draw my boy lance


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> CHERRY
> HOW DID U DRAW SHROE SO WELL INSTANTLY
> WHAT THE ****
> GIVE ME UR SKILLS
> HOW R U SO GOOD
> WHAT THE ****
> 
> //whispers draw my boy lance



IDK MAN HES FUN TO DRAW

and that was the plan


----------



## Stepheroo

lowkey marrying that hottie


----------



## himeki

Stepheroo said:


> lowkey marrying that hottie



piss off i claimed shroe back in july


----------



## Stepheroo

himeki said:


> piss off i claimed shroe back in july



then I'll just marry cherry's beautiful art version of him


----------



## cherriielle

Stepheroo said:


> then I'll just marry cherry's beautiful art version of him



;u; dude it would be an honor


----------



## cherriielle

first chibi in like 5 months whoops






im thinking of making charms of some sort eventually?? idk tho?? for some reason my mom really wants me to??? ?\_(ツ)_/?
a̶l̶s̶o̶ ̶r̶i̶p̶ ̶m̶y̶ ̶s̶l̶e̶e̶p̶ ̶s̶c̶h̶e̶d̶u̶l̶e̶ ̶f̶o̶r̶ ̶o̶b̶v̶i̶o̶u̶s̶ ̶r̶e̶a̶s̶o̶n̶s̶


----------



## Balverine

Super cute :0
also I agree w/ the charm idea, it'd be awesome!


----------



## Bunnilla

xCherryskyx said:


> first chibi in like 5 months whoops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im thinking of making charms of some sort eventually?? idk tho?? for some reason my mom really wants me to??? ?\_(ツ)_/?
> a̶l̶s̶o̶ ̶r̶i̶p̶ ̶m̶y̶ ̶s̶l̶e̶e̶p̶ ̶s̶c̶h̶e̶d̶u̶l̶e̶ ̶f̶o̶r̶ ̶o̶b̶v̶i̶o̶u̶s̶ ̶r̶e̶a̶s̶o̶n̶s̶



OMG YES MAKE CHARMS ur chibis are super cute x.x


----------



## cherriielle

Zeppeli said:


> Super cute :0
> also I agree w/ the charm idea, it'd be awesome!





Bunnilla said:


> OMG YES MAKE CHARMS ur chibis are super cute x.x



Aaaa thanks you guys ;A;
There's so many different sets I wanna make and I can't decide what I wanna do... ;;


----------



## Stepheroo

Make YOI charms and watch the monies roll in


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> Aaaa thanks you guys ;A;
> There's so many different sets I wanna make and I can't decide what I wanna do... ;;



phichit chulanont - the collection


----------



## Bunnilla

Maybe with season 2 coming out idkkkk possibly maybeee BE charms? don't kill me pls lol


----------



## cherriielle

Bunnilla said:


> Maybe with season 2 coming out idkkkk possibly maybeee BE charms? don't kill me pls lol



i mean thats not a bad idea? i dont necessarily have to make a ton of designs per 'batch', like i could do one or two per series or smth


----------



## Shauntal

Hi there, I was wondering if it was possible for you to help me out with something that perhaps you'd consider easy, I don't know any artists who take art requests of sorts which made things a bit more on the challenged side to find someone who'd be willing to help me out. So, I have this line divider that I was hoping to get colored. It's this small little line divider that I was hoping to get a mixture of light and dark purple equally between the inside of it. 

I'll gladly pay if you'd be willing to help me out, I'm not sure what your art thread is about whether it's doing chibi's and requests when you feel like it or just a place to share some of the artwork you do, but whatever the case I'd really really appreciate it if you could help me out, thanks.  

View attachment 193587 <-- (This is the divider to be edited)

View attachment 193588View attachment 193589 (The shade of Light Purple & Maroon I have in mind).


----------



## cherriielle

Shauntal said:


> Hi there, I was wondering if it was possible for you to help me out with something that perhaps you'd consider easy, I don't know any artists who take art requests of sorts which made things a bit more on the challenged side to find someone who'd be willing to help me out. So, I have this line divider that I was hoping to get colored. It's this small little line divider that I was hoping to get a mixture of light and dark purple equally between the inside of it.
> 
> I'll gladly pay if you'd be willing to help me out, I'm not sure what your art thread is about whether it's doing chibi's and requests when you feel like it or just a place to share some of the artwork you do, but whatever the case I'd really really appreciate it if you could help me out, thanks.
> 
> View attachment 193587 <-- (This is the divider to be edited)
> 
> View attachment 193588View attachment 193589 (The shade of Light Purple & Maroon I have in mind).



Ah, I'd love to help you out but your attachments aren't working ;A;
Try uploading the images to imgur or something similar and then sending me the links!


----------



## derezzed

AAAAH [THE CHIBI] LOOKS REALLY GOOD!! Honestly I never would've guessed that it was your first chibi in a long time. I love the pose, and the coloring style/technique you used for her hair looks amazing :-o
aaand no matter what series you decide to make charms for, I'm sure they'll turn out fantastic :-D


----------



## cherriielle

derezzed said:


> AAAAH [THE CHIBI] LOOKS REALLY GOOD!! Honestly I never would've guessed that it was your first chibi in a long time. I love the pose, and the coloring style/technique you used for her hair looks amazing :-o
> aaand no matter what series you decide to make charms for, I'm sure they'll turn out fantastic :-D



aaa sorry about the late reply, but thank you so much!  ^^
--

whoops another comic













_once again, stupid sizing .-._


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> aaa sorry about the late reply, but thank you so much!  ^^
> --
> 
> whoops another comic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _once again, stupid sizing .-._



WHEEZES IS THAT WHAT YOU MEANT LAST NIGHT ABOUT THEIR SON IM SCREAMING BLESS YOU


----------



## cherriielle

i may or may not have been dragged into yoi oc hell b̶y̶ ̶a̶ ̶c̶e̶r̶t̶a̶i̶n̶ ̶s̶o̶m̶e̶o̶n̶e̶ whoops
_ngl i just wanna design more costumes it's so much fun_





he has floof hair and his fs song is lights muscle memory
//i finally used a design and name i made like months ago but never ended up drawing//


----------



## cherriielle

_why is this so much fun_


----------



## Stepheroo

xCherryskyx said:


> ---



_That butt_


----------



## cherriielle

Stepheroo said:


> _That butt_



y'know what i have my priorities straight


----------



## Stepheroo

xCherryskyx said:


> y'know what i have my priorities straight



I agree 100% keep up the good work ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> i may or may not have been dragged into yoi oc hell b̶y̶ ̶a̶ ̶c̶e̶r̶t̶a̶i̶n̶ ̶s̶o̶m̶e̶o̶n̶e̶ whoops
> _ngl i just wanna design more costumes it's so much fun_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he has floof hair and his fs song is lights muscle memory
> //i finally used a design and name i made like months ago but never ended up drawing//





xCherryskyx said:


> _why is this so much fun_


mmmmMmmmmmMMMMMM AAAAAAAAAA NICE GOOD I LOVE HIM
WELCOME TO H EL L

also i agree you certainly have your priorities straight but that is a NICE  OUTFIT


----------



## cherriielle

these boys will be the death of me





_dylan found a cheeky nandos_


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> these boys will be the death of me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _dylan found a cheeky nandos_



LADS ON TOUR AKSDJHASKJDH IM SCREAMING BLESS U
i am glad he found a nandos, now will can truely experience the great gift known as n a n d o s


----------



## cherriielle

_i done did it_





(from this)


----------



## cherriielle

sp costume??
to [this song]


----------



## cherriielle

im doing the twitter thing and getting slightly too into it [link]

i've been doing doodles and stuff?










idk they're stupid but rlly fun to do


----------



## cherriielle

anatomy practice ;; hahahaha....kill me now


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> anatomy practice ;; hahahaha....kill me now



did you post the wrong file? owo


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> did you post the wrong file? owo



alsjdhdb delete this


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> alsjdhdb delete this



no


----------



## cherriielle

did the meet the artist thingy??





dont have those glasses yet but i ordered them today soo
idek what this style is//

_but srsly tho idk why i made myself look so pretty// my hair is like really ratty most of the time
plus like 100% more achne_


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> did the meet the artist thingy??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont have those glasses yet but i ordered them today soo
> idek what this style is//
> 
> _but srsly tho idk why i made myself look so pretty// my hair is like really ratty most of the time
> plus like 100% more achne_


DUDE THIS STYLE IS SUPER NICE WTF
also thos will glasses LMAO7

ALSO???? IM ON THE LIST OF THINGS U LIKE AKSJDHKAJSDHKAJSHDALSDJKASJDLAKSDJALKSHDJASHDKJASHD <33333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## cherriielle

been having art block for the past few days ;;





have Will with an oversized plant boy sweater


----------



## cherriielle

ayyy so jacket swap is my favourite thing ever


----------



## derezzed

More amazing work!! Cherry how do you even do this!!
Really love how the red jacket looks and all your YoI pieces are damn nice SO THIS ONE DOESN'T DISAPPOINT EITHER.

Also, lmao, when I scrolled down and saw your Meet and Artist piece for the first time I thought you drew yourself in a Starbucks shirt, BUT it turns out that it's just a cool alien print THAT I WOULD TOTALLY BUY ON THE SPOT IF I EVER SAW IT IRL.
( and I hope you get a better job that you don't hate in the future :-o )

Anyways your art skills are INCREDIBLE as always AND I like the look of [this], which I would like to call pastel done right :'-]
I don't even have to say "keep up the good work" or anything like that, you'll just continue to be great. GOOD DAY.


----------



## cherriielle

derezzed said:


> More amazing work!! Cherry how do you even do this!!
> Really love how the red jacket looks and all your YoI pieces are damn nice SO THIS ONE DOESN'T DISAPPOINT EITHER.
> 
> Also, lmao, when I scrolled down and saw your Meet and Artist piece for the first time I thought you drew yourself in a Starbucks shirt, BUT it turns out that it's just a cool alien print THAT I WOULD TOTALLY BUY ON THE SPOT IF I EVER SAW IT IRL.
> ( and I hope you get a better job that you don't hate in the future :-o )
> 
> Anyways your art skills are INCREDIBLE as always AND I like the look of [this], which I would like to call pastel done right :'-]
> I don't even have to say "keep up the good work" or anything like that, you'll just continue to be great. GOOD DAY.



Aaa thank you ;w;
and yess i love alien stuff, i have slightly too much lol

did some flower things??


----------



## zeoli

xCherryskyx said:


> Aaa thank you ;w;
> and yess i love alien stuff, i have slightly too much lol
> 
> did some flower things??



Lovely work!
I swear, every time I see your art, it gets better and better.


----------



## himeki

cherry can i have your rose skills


----------



## cherriielle

Oliy said:


> Lovely work!
> I swear, every time I see your art, it gets better and better.



Thank you so much ! uwu


himeki said:


> cherry can i have your rose skills



what no, you're better at roses than me
I just draw squiggles idk what I'm doing


----------



## cherriielle

ev's sona/oc ^




finally healed from my wisdom teeth, it's good to be back :')


----------



## idcjazmin

i love your art style!!


----------



## cherriielle

bomber jackets ! uwu






idcjazmin said:


> i love your art style!!



aa thank you ;a;


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> bomber jackets ! uwu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aa thank you ;a;



HECK
CHERRY U KILL ME CONSTANTLY!!! THE TITLE IS A LIE IM DYING


----------



## Shirohibiki

DAAAAAMN GURL UR ART IS LOOKIN' FIIIIINE

omg that last picture is so freaking adorable <3333 i love how your syle is like, super soft now!! i like the thin lines and soft colors :'D beautiful stuff!!! you've gotten so much better since the start of the thread aaaaaa QvQ


----------



## cherriielle

Shirohibiki said:


> DAAAAAMN GURL UR ART IS LOOKIN' FIIIIINE
> 
> omg that last picture is so freaking adorable <3333 i love how your syle is like, super soft now!! i like the thin lines and soft colors :'D beautiful stuff!!! you've gotten so much better since the start of the thread aaaaaa QvQ



AHH ITS BEEN SO LONG! Nice to see you're still around!
And thank you!! I've been pretty happy with how my progress has been going this past year ^^;

So I haven't done any lineless art since like november (?) but I forgot how mucH FUN IT IS


----------



## Shirohibiki

xCherryskyx said:


> AHH ITS BEEN SO LONG! Nice to see you're still around!
> And thank you!! I've been pretty happy with how my progress has been going this past year ^^;
> 
> So I haven't done any lineless art since like november (?) but I forgot how mucH FUN IT IS
> --



AHHH I KNOW I'M SORRYYYYYYY i should come around more often :C but yes i still exist haha
you've made a lot of progress definitely!!! oimg that lineless pic is beautiful and adorable <333 i have a weak spot for YOI stuff even though i've never watched it haha


----------



## cherriielle

watercoloursssss!! this was so much fun omg


----------



## A r i a n e

I'm gonna need you to explain why there's the word "Garbage" in your thread's name because I see none of it! Your art is so pretty, the colors you use are beautiful, and your lines are amazing *______*


----------



## cherriielle

wearthesun said:


> I'm gonna need you to explain why there's the word "Garbage" in your thread's name because I see none of it! Your art is so pretty, the colors you use are beautiful, and your lines are amazing *______*



hah, I just did that so my thread would have a more interesting name than 'art dump' 
but thank youuu, I'm glad you like my stuff! ^^

today must just be a will+watercolours+flowers kinda day idk


----------



## pinkcotton

This soft feel I get by your art piece is so serene! All the soft colors make a calm sort of scheme! Love it! ♡♡ xoxo


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> hah, I just did that so my thread would have a more interesting name than 'art dump'
> but thank youuu, I'm glad you like my stuff! ^^
> 
> today must just be a will+watercolours+flowers kinda day idk



u kno what im just gonna
set fire to my watercolours


----------



## cherriielle

hey have you guys noticed i like drawing will?

_//i like drawing will//_


----------



## cherriielle

its a classiC,, SOMEBODY HAD TO MAKE IT









(from [this] btw)


----------



## cherriielle

ok so tHE nEW SUpeR GROuPIeS coLLAB

i am offically dead i leave all my yoi merch to ev nice knowing you guys





_i know 10,800 yen is way too much for a shirt but i need it omg_


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> ok so tHE nEW SUpeR GROuPIeS coLLAB
> 
> i am offically dead i leave all my yoi merch to ev nice knowing you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _i know 10,800 yen is way too much for a shirt but i need it omg_


//wheezes
the flannel,,, it's literally killing me why would they do this to us,,,,I'm crying??
also im already dead my merch is being shipped off to Canada uwu


----------



## cherriielle

_blind to it all_





idk why but i just had a strong sudden urge to draw reigen aijsfhk
i need to do more mob psycho art it's bEEN TOO LONG


----------



## cherriielle

more mob psycho cause why not?? im in a mob psycho mood rn





im trying a bunch of different styles rn and i kinda like this one? idk its kinda similar to that will one i did a couple weeks ago

also i found an old crappy mob drawing i did back in october do i did a little side by side thingy


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> more mob psycho cause why not?? im in a mob psycho mood rn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im trying a bunch of different styles rn and i kinda like this one? idk its kinda similar to that will one i did a couple weeks ago
> 
> also i found an old crappy mob drawing i did back in october do i did a little side by side thingy



hey ive tried setting fire to copics i wonder how much a digital pen would burn because I AM NOT WORTHY


----------



## cherriielle

this style is kinda fun??






i haven't done sketchy stuff in a while so its a nice break!


----------



## cherriielle

young victooooooor


----------



## cherriielle

aaaand a classic? victor to go with it


----------



## cherriielle

tried a more painting-ish style?? + birthday art for ev


----------



## derezzed

ok cherry while you're over there trying out new styles and churning out those damn masterpieces I'm over here DYING. How can a person even DO THIS.
And seeing [this] was such a shock, because I'm like "WHAT THE HECK", but it's also not a shock at the same time, because I've viewed your art as perpetually stunning and your technique as continuously improving very FOR A PRETTY LONG TIME, so HELL YEAH of course you're capable of making transformations like this happen. BRING ON THE MAGIC, CHERRY, BECAUSE I KNOW YOU HAVE IT... 
Anyways in your latest update I love the composition of [this piece] and I'm really digging the chalky look of [this]! That's such a stunning artwork UGH.

also I want to point out that you seem VERY fond of purple/pink lately but there are NO OBJECTIONS HERE, absolutely none, because you're killing it and it looks SUPER NICE.


----------



## cherriielle

derezzed said:


> ok cherry while you're over there trying out new styles and churning out those damn masterpieces I'm over here DYING. How can a person even DO THIS.
> And seeing [this] was such a shock, because I'm like "WHAT THE HECK", but it's also not a shock at the same time, because I've viewed your art as perpetually stunning and your technique as continuously improving very FOR A PRETTY LONG TIME, so HELL YEAH of course you're capable of making transformations like this happen. BRING ON THE MAGIC, CHERRY, BECAUSE I KNOW YOU HAVE IT...
> Anyways in your latest update I love the composition of [this piece] and I'm really digging the chalky look of [this]! That's such a stunning artwork UGH.
> 
> also I want to point out that you seem VERY fond of purple/pink lately but there are NO OBJECTIONS HERE, absolutely none, because you're killing it and it looks SUPER NICE.



THANKS SO MUCHHH <3
and yeah i have been using purple and pink a lot lately lol, never noticed before.

tried victor in this style?


----------



## Hatori

Absolutely loving your painterly style! It looks so nice and pretty! 

I find it so difficult to paint when I do try my hand at it o)--(


----------



## cherriielle

Hatori said:


> Absolutely loving your painterly style! It looks so nice and pretty!
> 
> I find it so difficult to paint when I do try my hand at it o)--(



AAA tysm!
It's tons of fun, but it is tricky. I hope I can keep improving on it ^^;


----------



## Kautalya

_ahhHHHHHH YOUr omg your art is so smooth and omg its beautiful _


----------



## Nele

xCherryskyx said:


> tried a more painting-ish style?? + birthday art for ev



Omg, these are absolutely gorgeous!! &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845; Just like everything I saw up here..!! 
Do you take requests? I totally understand if not, but asking can't do any harm I guess  
~a fan


----------



## cherriielle

Nele said:


> Omg, these are absolutely gorgeous!! ���� Just like everything I saw up here..!!
> Do you take requests? I totally understand if not, but asking can't do any harm I guess
> ~a fan



Aaa thank you so much!
I don't actually take requests , but I do take commissions!


----------



## Nele

xCherryskyx said:


> Aaa thank you so much!
> I don't actually take requests , but I do take commissions!



Great!! c: I'll pm u details!


----------



## cherriielle

this one took me a while but i think its pretty good?? ;w;


----------



## gravitycrossing

wow you're really good! which program do you use for doing your art?


----------



## cherriielle

gravitycrossing said:


> wow you're really good! which program do you use for doing your art?



Thank you! I use Paint Tool Sai ^^


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> this one took me a while but i think its pretty good?? ;w;


//WHEEZES
THIS IS BEAUTIFUL??? THE PAINTING OF THE FACE AND EVERTHING IS JUST SO GOOD MHHMMM GOOD ****


----------



## Nightmares

xCherryskyx said:


> this one took me a while but i think its pretty good?? ;w;



I reeeally love the style with this one


----------



## cherriielle

Nightmares said:


> I reeeally love the style with this one



Glad you like it! I'm enjoying it alot ^v^




mob because i love drawing him? hes so fun


----------



## starlite

oh my god you're amazing


these are all so beautiful ;u; 
i love your art wow


----------



## cherriielle

starlite said:


> oh my god you're amazing
> 
> 
> these are all so beautiful ;u;
> i love your art wow



aa tysm!! ;v;


----------



## Bunnilla

Mob looks like such a bean and I love the girl with the branch. Your style feels so paintery now, both are beautiful.


----------



## cherriielle

Bunnilla said:


> Mob looks like such a bean and I love the girl with the branch. Your style feels so paintery now, both are beautiful.



Thanks so much, I'm glad you like them! ^v^

Did a thing for my tumblr giveaway that's sort of a redraw??







Spoiler: kinda redraw of this one


----------



## Nele

xCherryskyx said:


> Thanks so much, I'm glad you like them! ^v^
> 
> Did a thing for my tumblr giveaway that's sort of a redraw??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: kinda redraw of this one



I really love the new style!!


----------



## derezzed

I'M SCREAMING @ THE DIFFERENCE
Your improvement with hair and hands is so noticeable ahhh
I also really love the new way you've been drawing facial features; they just look more interesting and nice!!
Stunning work as usual, Cherry ;-;


----------



## cherriielle

Nele said:


> I really love the new style!!





derezzed said:


> I'M SCREAMING @ THE DIFFERENCE
> Your improvement with hair and hands is so noticeable ahhh
> I also really love the new way you've been drawing facial features; they just look more interesting and nice!!
> Stunning work as usual, Cherry ;-;



Thank you both! ;//;
Also I'm doing an art raffle on my Tumblr if y'all wanna check that out! 
[right here]


----------



## cherriielle

qwerty from In Love with a Ghost's album, healing! i love the designs so much ;v;


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA

gyaaa i'm in love with your new art style! i have a soft spot for realistic-y art tbh ; <;; you're amazing at painting by the way!


----------



## cherriielle

OFFICIALJOHNCENA said:


> gyaaa i'm in love with your new art style! i have a soft spot for realistic-y art tbh ; <;; you're amazing at painting by the way!



aa thanks so much destiny! ;v; <3

i dont usually post my gaia comms but im happy with how this one turned out?


----------



## Hatori

Those painting goals...!! 

This is amazing, you should definitely be proud of it!! I especially love how you paint the skin!


----------



## cherriielle

Hatori said:


> Those painting goals...!!
> 
> This is amazing, you should definitely be proud of it!! I especially love how you paint the skin!



ty ty! ;v;

some warm-up with serizawa cause i haven't drawn for days lol




he's honestly one of my favourite characters and i need him animated 
_where you at mp100 s2??_


----------



## cherriielle

third place place for my tumblr giveaway!





also i got my marketing final tomorrow so wis_H ME LUCK_ //explodes/


----------



## cherriielle

second place! _these are taking me much longer than i thought lol_
main character from vampire knight i guess?


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss

Omg I just found your thread and YOUR ART IS SO AMAZING  that's all really hah hah


----------



## cherriielle

Mayor-of-Bliss said:


> Omg I just found your thread and YOUR ART IS SO AMAZING  that's all really hah hah



thank youuuuu! <3

so bMC HAPPENED AND I LOVE IT




_thanks ev for introducing me to it i love you_

also will cause i felt like it


----------



## kelpy

FRICK FRICK ITS BEEN SO LONG ;;;;;;
YOUR ART IS SO FAB AND YOUVE IMPROVED S  O   MU   CH 
;O;


----------



## cherriielle

Lythelys said:


> FRICK FRICK ITS BEEN SO LONG ;;;;;;
> YOUR ART IS SO FAB AND YOUVE IMPROVED S  O   MU   CH
> ;O;



DUUUUDE YES ITS BEEN WAY TOO LONG!
AND THANK YOUUUUU


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> thank youuuuu! <3
> 
> so bMC HAPPENED AND I LOVE IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _thanks ev for introducing me to it i love you_
> 
> also will cause i felt like it



THERE HE IS!!! ITS H I M !!!!!! they r both good boys even if theyre both furries uwu


----------



## cherriielle

yoyo finally finished all the giveaway prizes!


----------



## Bunnilla

xCherryskyx said:


> ----


This looks so beautiful, your painting style is really pretty and nice. c:


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana

What are you talking about
These are cooler than my art


----------



## cherriielle

yo water is super hard to draw


----------



## Bunnilla

Dang that's so beautiful omg great job on the water thou


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Great art!


----------



## Kazelle

omgomg i like your yuri katsuki gif profile thing
and ur art ofc <:


----------



## cherriielle

^ thanks all!

im in a serious art slump rn so im just trying new styles and doodling ;;


----------



## cherriielle

this style's kinda fun? idk


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> ^ thanks all!
> 
> im in a serious art slump rn so im just trying new styles and doodling ;;


OOH i didnt know u liked BNHA? that deku is so cute i love ur cell shading owo 


xCherryskyx said:


> this style's kinda fun? idk



NICENICENICENICE THIS IS THE QUALITY CONTENT I COME HERE FOR


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> OOH i didnt know u liked BNHA? that deku is so cute i love ur cell shading owo
> 
> 
> NICENICENICENICE THIS IS THE QUALITY CONTENT I COME HERE FOR



thank youuuuu! And yeah, I love bnha! I haven't started s2 yet but im getting to it soon ^^


----------



## Princess Mipha

xCherryskyx said:


> this style's kinda fun? idk



That style is awesome 


I've just seen you do art trades.. god, I would love to do one, but my art is 
so much worse than yours, that wouldn't be fair q_q


----------



## A r i a n e

xCherryskyx said:


> this style's kinda fun? idk



the colors on this one are to die for!! *_________*


----------



## cherriielle

Zaari said:


> That style is awesome
> 
> 
> I've just seen you do art trades.. god, I would love to do one, but my art is
> so much worse than yours, that wouldn't be fair q_q



Ty ty! If you want we can do an art trade, I'm feeling up to it! We could do a bust for a bust?


A r i a n e said:


> the colors on this one are to die for!! *_________*



Ayyy thank you! I really went out of the colour comfort zone with it, and i think it paid off!


----------



## Princess Mipha

xCherryskyx said:


> Ty ty! If you want we can do an art trade, I'm feeling up to it! We could do a bust for a bust?



Yaayy, sure thing ^-^
From what would you like to get one? 
For me it would be my *mayor* (she has the Kiki & Lala pin on her hair)
Thank you!


----------



## cherriielle

Zaari said:


> Yaayy, sure thing ^-^
> From what would you like to get one?
> For me it would be my *mayor* (she has the Kiki & Lala pin on her hair)
> Thank you!



Sure thing! Could I get [Will] ?


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> Sure thing! Could I get [Will] ?



make sure to remember his fursuit xo


----------



## WarpDogsVG

I really love this topic. It's wonderful watching you grow. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Princess Mipha

xCherryskyx said:


> Sure thing! Could I get [Will] ?



Yes, I can do that!


----------



## cas cas

Your art is so pretty!!
Could we do an art trade? I can pm you some of my work (I can do traditional and digital)
Thank you for your consideration ♥︎


----------



## cherriielle

cas cas said:


> Your art is so pretty!!
> Could we do an art trade? I can pm you some of my work (I can do traditional and digital)
> Thank you for your consideration ♥︎



Heyy sure! I love doing art trades, and I need some practice anyway. Same as with Zaari, and bust for bust of [Will]?


----------



## himeki

ayo cherry wanna do an art trade owo


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> ayo cherry wanna do an art trade owo



yES
you wanna do busts or waist-ups?


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> yES
> you wanna do busts or waist-ups?



we can do waist ups if you want owo ill probably do my art in the thicc lineart style since i dont have many copics if thats ok w/ u ??


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> we can do waist ups if you want owo ill probably do my art in the thicc lineart style since i dont have many copics if thats ok w/ u ??



ye the lineart sounds good, we can do waist-up
honestly you can do anyone from my [th] cause you drew will pretty recently, but you can do him if you want


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> ye the lineart sounds good, we can do waist-up
> honestly you can do anyone from my [th] cause you drew will pretty recently, but you can do him if you want



my dude i draw like taako three(3) times every day so drawing will wouldnt be a big deal :') but ill pick some1!!! once again u can just pick anyone of my children i kno ull do them the good they deserve uwu


----------



## cherriielle

art trade pick up for Zaari!

tried painting lines for the first time and i think it turned out good? it was pretty fun





[full size]

hope you like it! ^^


----------



## Princess Mipha

xCherryskyx said:


> art trade pick up for Zaari!
> 
> tried painting lines for the first time and i think it turned out good? it was pretty fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [full size]
> 
> hope you like it! ^^



OMG. It's awesome q.q

I didn't had time yet to finish my drawing for you, I had to finally finish building my guinea pigs cage >o<
I will finish it tomorrow, sorry for the wait!
Would you mind if I use that as my avatar? I will credit you ofc!


----------



## cherriielle

Zaari said:


> OMG. It's awesome q.q
> 
> I didn't had time yet to finish my drawing for you, I had to finally finish building my guinea pigs cage >o<
> I will finish it tomorrow, sorry for the wait!
> Would you mind if I use that as my avatar? I will credit you ofc!



Glad you like it! Take your time, there's no rush, I just had nothing to do today ^^;;
And yes, you can use it!


----------



## cherriielle

quick teru before i go to work cause i love teru





_also i needed a new avatar lol its been the same for a loong time_


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> quick teru before i go to work cause i love teru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _also i needed a new avatar lol its been the same for a loong time_



NICEEEEE TERU LOOKS GREAT IN UR STYLE!!1 he looks soft and Goode i love him

ALSO YOUR USER TITLE IM CACKLING AKSJDHAKJDHKASJDHK ASMDH


----------



## hana-mii

Would you like to do an art trade? 
I have some samples in my shop here


----------



## cherriielle

hana-mii said:


> Would you like to do an art trade?
> I have some samples in my shop here



YESSS id love to do one! Your art is so nice ;w;
You wanna do busts or waist-ups? ^^


----------



## cherriielle

art trade pick up for cas cas!




[full size]
hope you like it ;w;


----------



## Bunnilla

yo cherryyy
wanna trade? ;w; 
[x] [x]
I'm nowhere near u, but I tried lol


----------



## cherriielle

Bunnilla said:


> yo cherryyy
> wanna trade? ;w;
> [x] [x]
> I'm nowhere near u, but I tried lol



Ayy sure! Is bust for bust ok?


----------



## cherriielle

thread glitched and double posted rip


----------



## Bunnilla

xCherryskyx said:


> Ayy sure! Is bust for bust ok?



yup c:
I'm going to sleep but I'll let you know info in the morning


----------



## Princess Mipha

Sorry for taking that long, the hair made me so much trouble that I gave up for a while,
but now I think I figured them out a bit >o<

**Click** <:


----------



## cherriielle

Zaari said:


> Sorry for taking that long, the hair made me so much trouble that I gave up for a while,
> but now I think I figured them out a bit >o<
> 
> **Click** <:



Aaa thank you, he looks great! ^^
The hair looks perfectly fine, I know it can be a struggle ;;


----------



## Bunnilla

Alright I'm back, who do you want me to draw? 
I want this character: [x]
preferably with the hat, but if it's too much of a struggle you don't have to do it lol


----------



## cherriielle

Bunnilla said:


> Alright I'm back, who do you want me to draw?
> I want this character: [x]
> preferably with the hat, but if it's too much of a struggle you don't have to do it lol



Sure sure! Anyone from my [th] is fine!


----------



## DevotedHaunting

Wow you have wonderful talent Cherrysky. I'd love to do a art trade with you ^^. My art style here: X


----------



## cherriielle

DevotedHaunting said:


> Wow you have wonderful talent Cherrysky. I'd love to do a art trade with you ^^. My art style here: X



Sure, I love your style! Shall we do busts or waist-ups?
You can choose anyone from my [toyhouse] .


----------



## himeki

post glitch


----------



## cherriielle

cmon, _fix the thread already tbt_


----------



## Bunnilla

I'm so sorry ;w; fhghghfhgfhgjf
[x]


----------



## cherriielle

Bunnilla said:


> I'm so sorry ;w; fhghghfhgfhgjf
> [x]



No don't apologize, I love it!! ^^
Thank you, I'll get to yours soon!


----------



## Bunnilla

Here is Insta version if it makes it any better lmao
http://imgur.com/hAWV3SX


----------



## cas cas

xCherryskyx said:


> art trade pick up for cas cas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [full size]
> hope you like it ;w;



AAHHHHHHHHHHH
I LOVE IT
:;(∩?﹏`∩);:
I am working on yours, but it may take a while


----------



## cherriielle

cas cas said:


> AAHHHHHHHHHHH
> I LOVE IT
> :;(∩?﹏`∩);:
> I am working on yours, but it may take a while



Glad you like it! ^^ take your time.

annnd pick up for ev!




[full size]


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

OMG...Umm...I don't know if my art is that great, but I'd love to do an art trade with you!


----------



## cherriielle

Issi said:


> OMG...Umm...I don't know if my art is that great, but I'd love to do an art trade with you!



I have quite a few lined up right now, so I'm a bit overwhelmed right now. ;;
When I'm finished the all the current trades I have going on, we can do one! ^^


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

xCherryskyx said:


> I have quite a few lined up right now, so I'm a bit overwhelmed right now. ;;
> When I'm finished the all the current trades I have going on, we can do one! ^^



OMG Thank you! VM me when you have some time! ^-^


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> Glad you like it! ^^ take your time.
> 
> annnd pick up for ev!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [full size]







HECK YEAH.....
i have the will rough sketched atm but ill draw it properlly when i get home


----------



## cherriielle

pick up for bunnilla!




[full size]

hope you like it! ^^;


----------



## Bunnilla

Oh dang.
That looks amazing ;-; I love itttt, tysm ❤❤❤❤
I feel so bad that I draw like **** lmaooo I'll probably draw another one of your characters or smth


----------



## cherriielle

Bunnilla said:


> Oh dang.
> That looks amazing ;-; I love itttt, tysm ❤❤❤❤
> I feel so bad that I draw like **** lmaooo I'll probably draw another one of your characters or smth



Glad you like it! And don't worry about it, I enjoy the practice. ^^


----------



## cherriielle

taking a quick break from art trades cause i wanted to design a new oc ^^





shes a ghost idk

also as you can tell my username is changed! 
I've done this pretty much everywhere, so here's my new accounts:
[deviantart]
[instagram]
I wont be posting on my old accounts anymore so please follow these ones :')


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> taking a quick break from art trades cause i wanted to design a new oc ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shes a ghost idk
> 
> also as you can tell my username is changed!
> I've done this pretty much everywhere, so here's my new accounts:
> [deviantart]
> [instagram]
> I wont be posting on my old accounts anymore so please follow these ones :')



NICENICENICENICE THIS IS A VERY GOOD OC ?? I LOVE HER PLS I WANNA KNOW EVERYTHING ABT HER


----------



## cherriielle

art trade pick up for DevoutedHaunting!




[full size]

it was lots of fun to do, hope you like it! ^^
also i tried chibi's again??


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

I love your art so much ;-;


----------



## Kautalya

Are you still doing Art trades because your art is rlly pretty!! I love the style~


----------



## cherriielle

Issi said:


> I love your art so much ;-;



thank you! ^^


Kautalya said:


> Are you still doing Art trades because your art is rlly pretty!! I love the style~



Thank you, but I think I'm done for now ;;
I've done quite a few, and I've been itching to do some personal works right now, hope you understand! ^^;


----------



## DevotedHaunting

cherriielle said:


> art trade pick up for DevoutedHaunting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [full size]
> 
> it was lots of fun to do, hope you like it! ^^
> also i tried chibi's again??



OML thank you soo much, she looks amazing


----------



## cherriielle

background practice??


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

I know you're busy now doing your own art, but whenever you feel like it again, I'd love to commission you with tbt or do an art trade ^-^


----------



## cherriielle

Issi said:


> I know you're busy now doing your own art, but whenever you feel like it again, I'd love to commission you with tbt or do an art trade ^-^



Yep, I'll let you know when I'm ready to take one. ^^

also mp100 s2 is comfirmed?? im so happy???


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Thank you!


----------



## MaddiKaylin

your art work is amazing! I love the chibi's!


----------



## cherriielle

UMMMM TAZ?? IS _AMAZING_???
so now there is 2 people here obsessed with taako you guys just have to deal with it





i just finished moonlighting and im enjoying it so much


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

I don't even know who that character is, but he is slowly becoming very popular to draw xD


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> UMMMM TAZ?? IS _AMAZING_???
> so now there is 2 people here obsessed with taako you guys just have to deal with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just finished moonlighting and im enjoying it so much



OHYUPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP I ****ING LOVE UR TAAKO DUDE??? I GOTTA DRAW IT THIS DESIGN IS TO DIE FOR aksjdhkajhdkajdsh kajdh KJDHKDHDK WELCOME TO TAZ HELL, MY DUDE! i actually need to relisten bc i need to [pick up on details ive missed kjahdkashdh I GOTTA BE CAREFUL NOT TO SPOIL IT FOR YOU NOW ;A; 
please draw more of this very good boy im going to die raying emoji:


----------



## cherriielle

so apparently im gonna design the whole cast now





merle is next pray for me


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> so apparently im gonna design the whole cast now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> merle is next pray for me


THERE HE IS!!! A GOOD BOY RIGHT THERE!!! AND THE LIL STEVEN IM CRYING HOW R UR DESIGNS SO GOOD HECK
praying 4 u tho merle is gonna be....a fun time.


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> THERE HE IS!!! A GOOD BOY RIGHT THERE!!! AND THE LIL STEVEN IM CRYING HOW R UR DESIGNS SO GOOD HECK
> praying 4 u tho merle is gonna be....a fun time.



THANK!! i love steven so much tho

and yeah merle is just gonna be s u f f e r i n g


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> THANK!! i love steven so much tho
> 
> and yeah merle is just gonna be s u f f e r i n g



YESSS hes a good fish. no dogs on the moon uwu

honestly im not even going to TRY drawing merle. ill stick with my girl madame director and taako and a couple of other characters kjfkjhfkhjf


----------



## cherriielle

welp i did the impossible
_i drew merle_


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Your art is epic! So detailed and pretty ^_^


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> welp i did the impossible
> _i drew merle_



HOLY **** BRO U DID IT!!!! UR MERLE LOOKS SO GOOD HOLY ****!!!! THE BOYS R BACK IN TOWN


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> HOLY **** BRO U DID IT!!!! UR MERLE LOOKS SO GOOD HOLY ****!!!! THE BOYS R BACK IN TOWN



YES THANK YOU IM PROUD OF MYSELF WHO SHOULD I DRAW NEXT
also I just walked out of my final so now I can finally start my 2 week long summer :')


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

You open for art trades or requests yet? :O

Here are my characters :3
http://toyhou.se/Issi/characters


----------



## Shu

Your art is lovely! ❤


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> YES THANK YOU IM PROUD OF MYSELF WHO SHOULD I DRAW NEXT
> also I just walked out of my final so now I can finally start my 2 week long summer :')



pLEASE DRAW THE DIRECTOR


----------



## cherriielle

sooooooo i tried animating??
its really hard omg





but like,, its also kinda fun and i really want to get better at it??  ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## cherriielle

//coughs up blood//
i,,,im finished





i mean it took my 3 days so i think thats pretty good for a 3 minute long scene?? idk
i kinda wanted to add more frames but at this point im kinda just d o n e


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> //coughs up blood//
> i,,,im finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i mean it took my 3 days so i think thats pretty good for a 3 minute long scene?? idk
> i kinda wanted to add more frames but at this point im kinda just d o n e



YOOOOO DUDE THIS IS GREAT HOLY ****??? A BLESSED POST RIGHT HERE


----------



## cherriielle

TAAKO'S GOOD OUT HERE





these are so fun


----------



## WarpDogsVG

cherriielle said:


> welp i did the impossible
> _i drew merle_



god this is good


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> TAAKO'S GOOD OUT HERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are so fun



AYYY DUDE HOW ARE YOU DOING THIS WIZARDRY??? THESE ARE SO GOOD I D I E  BRO
also i LOVE taakos hair in the null suit??? its just filling up the bowl i love it


----------



## cherriielle

some kravitz sketches aksjdbk i love him


----------



## cherriielle

tryin some new styles


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> some kravitz sketches aksjdbk i love him


KRAV MY BOYYY I LOVE UR TAZ DESIGNS BRO AHH


cherriielle said:


> tryin some new styles



LOVE THIS TOO THE TAAKO IS GREAT AND THIS STYLE IS AMAZIBG


----------



## cherriielle

more krav!


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> more krav!



HOLY **** DUDE I LOVE UR KRAVITZ ?? THE BLUE IN THE CLOAK IS SO NICE AND IT WORKS SO WELL BRUHH


----------



## cherriielle

button designs for a con?? idk im gonna try the artist alley this year


----------



## miamarie

These are amazing! Certainly not garbage  glad I checked them out


----------



## cherriielle

miamarie said:


> These are amazing! Certainly not garbage  glad I checked them out



thank you so much! ;u;

some random doodles to de-stress :





im finally done with my voltron prints but now i dont really know what to do with myself ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## YunaMoon

Oh my! Your art is so beautiful!

Keep up the AMAZING work


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> thank you so much! ;u;
> 
> some random doodles to de-stress :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im finally done with my voltron prints but now i dont really know what to do with myself ?\_(ツ)_/?



oooh nice doodles!! love the colours !!!!


----------



## cherriielle

YunaMoon said:


> Oh my! Your art is so beautiful!
> 
> Keep up the AMAZING work





himeki said:


> oooh nice doodles!! love the colours !!!!



thank you bothhh ;w; 
more of that style i guess? idk its late and i was bored


----------



## cherriielle

drawing random stuff while listening to taz??


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> thank you bothhh ;w;
> more of that style i guess? idk its late and i was bored





cherriielle said:


> drawing random stuff while listening to taz??



OH JESUS IM LOVING THIS STYLE FAM!!! ITS SO NICE ITS LIKE YOUR OLDER LINELESS STUFF BUT WITH UR NEW STUFF MIXED IN LOVE LOVE LOVE!!

also BRUH HOW TF DID YOU MANAGE TO DO A PROFILE...TEACH ME


----------



## A r i a n e

I adore the latest two pieces *___________*


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> OH JESUS IM LOVING THIS STYLE FAM!!! ITS SO NICE ITS LIKE YOUR OLDER LINELESS STUFF BUT WITH UR NEW STUFF MIXED IN LOVE LOVE LOVE!!
> 
> also BRUH HOW TF DID YOU MANAGE TO DO A PROFILE...TEACH ME



THANKS FAM I REALLY LIKE THIS STYLE ITS SO MUCH FUN??
also dude i legit spent 20 minutes on the nose alone i have n o c l u e



A r i a n e said:


> I adore the latest two pieces *___________*


thank you!!! im really enjoying experimenting and doing random stuff

anyway luuuuuup


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> THANKS FAM I REALLY LIKE THIS STYLE ITS SO MUCH FUN??
> also dude i legit spent 20 minutes on the nose alone i have n o c l u e
> 
> 
> thank you!!! im really enjoying experimenting and doing random stuff
> 
> anyway luuuuuup



AEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY MY GIRL!!!! LOVE HER!! LUPLUPLUPLUPLUPLUPLUPLUPLUPLUP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! UNDERCUT LUP IS SO GOODEE!!!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Would you consider doing an art trade with me? ^-^


----------



## cherriielle

Issi said:


> Would you consider doing an art trade with me? ^-^



sure, but maybe just bust for bust? ;; im awfully busy with school rn and i dont have a whole lot of time for commissions
anyone from [my th] is fine!
__

consider . . taakitz outfit swap


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> sure, but maybe just bust for bust? ;; im awfully busy with school rn and i dont have a whole lot of time for commissions
> anyone from [my th] is fine!
> __
> 
> consider . . taakitz outfit swap


BRUH????? I LOVE THIS SO MUCH IM CR YING!!! TAAKO LOOKS SO GOOD IN KRAVS REAPER OUTFIT AND KRAV LOOKS SO UNCOMFORTABLE IM CRYINH SHSJSJJSKS


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> BRUH????? I LOVE THIS SO MUCH IM CR YING!!! TAAKO LOOKS SO GOOD IN KRAVS REAPER OUTFIT AND KRAV LOOKS SO UNCOMFORTABLE IM CRYINH SHSJSJJSKS



THANKS FAM! ! ! 
I HONESTLY DONT EVEN KNOW WHY I THOUGHT OF IT BUT I LOVE IT???


----------



## cherriielle

finally drew lucretia :')
(young version obvs)


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> finally drew lucretia :')
> (young version obvs)



**** OH MY GOD SHES SO CUTE SO FLUFFY SOTF GIRL I LOVE HER SO MUCH I WOULD DIE FOR HER!!! SHES SO CUTE AAAAAHAHhhhHHhhhhhahahHAHAAAAAAA


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> **** OH MY GOD SHES SO CUTE SO FLUFFY SOTF GIRL I LOVE HER SO MUCH I WOULD DIE FOR HER!!! SHES SO CUTE AAAAAHAHhhhHHhhhhhahahHAHAAAAAAA



AJAKSJKASK I DIDNT SEE THE EDIT UNTIL NOW IM C RYING
THANK YOU !!!


----------



## cherriielle

is this lucretia? is it someone who just looks like her? no one knows, i have art block


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> is this lucretia? is it someone who just looks like her? no one knows, i have art block



BRUHHHHH THE SPARKLE FRECKLES ARE SO PRETTY AND THE HYDRANGEAS ARE SO NICEY PAINTED AND GLOWEY AND THE EYES SHINE SO NICELY SHJSJSKSK IM IN AWE


----------



## Princess Mipha

cherriielle said:


> is this lucretia? is it someone who just looks like her? no one knows, i have art block



I'm in love with the stars *-*


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> BRUHHHHH THE SPARKLE FRECKLES ARE SO PRETTY AND THE HYDRANGEAS ARE SO NICEY PAINTED AND GLOWEY AND THE EYES SHINE SO NICELY SHJSJSKSK IM IN AWE





Zaari said:


> I'm in love with the stars *-*



thank you both!!!

ochako! i finally started s2 of bnha ;u;





edit:
I JUST REALIZED HOW SIMILAR THIS ONE IS TO ONE OF MY FIRST DIGITAL DRAWINGS SO QUICK COMPARISON




god ive been doing this for 5 years thats crazy


----------



## dedenne

The improvement is amazing!!!!
I love your art so much


----------



## Nightmares

cherriielle said:


> finally drew lucretia :')
> (young version obvs)



Ooh, I really love this style


----------



## Princess Mipha

cherriielle said:


>



Wow, that improvement o__o
I hope I can have the same kind of improvement one day :b


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

cherriielle said:


> sure, but maybe just bust for bust? ;; im awfully busy with school rn and i dont have a whole lot of time for commissions
> anyone from [my th] is fine!
> __




Oops! Sorry I didn't see this until now!
I'd love to do the trade with you, and whatever you have time for is fine :3
If you have enough time for a full body now or something let me know since I wanna do the same as you do so it is a fair trade ^-^
Any of these characters!
http://toyhou.se/Issi/characters


----------



## A r i a n e

jskhsgzasjahgdhazj I love your drawings so so much, lineless art is my weakness
I love the colored highlights you do *________*


----------



## cherriielle

Dedenne2 said:


> The improvement is amazing!!!!
> I love your art so much





Nightmares said:


> Ooh, I really love this style





Zaari said:


> Wow, that improvement o__o
> I hope I can have the same kind of improvement one day :b





A r i a n e said:


> jskhsgzasjahgdhazj I love your drawings so so much, lineless art is my weakness
> I love the colored highlights you do *________*



thank you all so much!! i've been a lot happier with what i've been drawing recently so im glad other people do to ;w;


Issi said:


> Oops! Sorry I didn't see this until now!
> I'd love to do the trade with you, and whatever you have time for is fine :3
> If you have enough time for a full body now or something let me know since I wanna do the same as you do so it is a fair trade ^-^
> Any of these characters!
> http://toyhou.se/Issi/characters


Sure sure! I may do a waist-up just cause my style works better with them over busts but if you just wanna do a bust im cool with that. 
also !!! would you be ok with me drawing different outfits then the refs? if not thats totally fine but i like drawing alt outfits for characters. just let me know!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

cherriielle said:


> thank you all so much!! i've been a lot happier with what i've been drawing recently so im glad other people do to ;w;
> 
> Sure sure! I may do a waist-up just cause my style works better with them over busts but if you just wanna do a bust im cool with that.
> also !!! would you be ok with me drawing different outfits then the refs? if not thats totally fine but i like drawing alt outfits for characters. just let me know!


Waist up is totally fine!  That's what I usually do anyway so this works out good.

You can draw an alt outfit is you like. That'd actually be really cool!


----------



## cherriielle

pu for Issi!





[full version]

hope you like it! ;u;


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

cherriielle said:


> pu for Issi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [full version]
> 
> hope you like it! ;u;


OH MY GOD THIS IS BEAUTIFUL! 0.0 THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!

I will try and finish my half of the trade asap!~ Though I will take enough time to try my best and make it as good as this wonderful art of yours ;w;


----------



## cherriielle

Issi said:


> OH MY GOD THIS IS BEAUTIFUL! 0.0 THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!
> 
> I will try and finish my half of the trade asap!~ Though I will take enough time to try my best and make it as good as this wonderful art of yours ;w;



Glad you like it! And take your time, no rush! ^^


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

cherriielle said:


> Glad you like it! And take your time, no rush! ^^



Alright, thanks so much!!! 

I love your art style, def one of my faves!


----------



## A r i a n e

I would absolutely love to trade with you if you're interested  will you be open to art trades in early November?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

I finished the sketch for my half of the art trade and should have it finished in the next couple days ^-^


----------



## tae

are you taking commissions or anything? 
i'd love to commission you if you have the time! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

my tablet is broken so i can't art trade you right now


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Finished early! Let me know if you want anything edited ^_^ I think it turned out really great~





Click to load hd version ^-^


----------



## cherriielle

Issi said:


> Finished early! Let me know if you want anything edited ^_^ I think it turned out really great~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to load hd version ^-^



AA thank you! She turned out really nice! ^^



tae said:


> are you taking commissions or anything?
> i'd love to commission you if you have the time!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> my tablet is broken so i can't art trade you right now



Thank you! I'm open for rlc commissions, but not tbt atm!
Let me know if you're still interested ^^


----------



## mocha.

you have such a unique art style, it's gorgeous!!

wish i had an oc so i could do an art trade with you LOL
i'll have to get working!!


----------



## cherriielle

A r i a n e said:


> I would absolutely love to trade with you if you're interested  will you be open to art trades in early November?


I JUST REALIZED I FORGOT TO REPLY TO YOU IM SO SORR Y//
I really rreally like your art but im busy with school and id like to use my free time to draw personal stuff ;; hope you understand!



mocha. said:


> you have such a unique art style, it's gorgeous!!
> 
> wish i had an oc so i could do an art trade with you LOL
> i'll have to get working!!



Thank you so much!!!
like I said to ariane, I think im gonna take a break from trades for a while ;w;


----------



## A r i a n e

cherriielle said:


> I JUST REALIZED I FORGOT TO REPLY TO YOU IM SO SORR Y//
> I really rreally like your art but im busy with school and id like to use my free time to draw personal stuff ;; hope you understand!



no worries!
of course I understand, maybe we'll be able to do it some other time  in the meantime I'll look forward to seeing your next drawings ♥


----------



## cherriielle

i love the commitment crew already?????




its him!! my i.t. boy!!!


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> i love the commitment crew already?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its him!! my i.t. boy!!!



OMG REMMYYYYY MY GOOD 8 FOOT VERTICAL LEAP VERY GOOD BOY!!! I LOVE UR DESIGN


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> OMG REMMYYYYY MY GOOD 8 FOOT VERTICAL LEAP VERY GOOD BOY!!! I LOVE UR DESIGN



THANKS I LOVE HIM????

alsoooooooo nadiya every time she gets an HR complaint


----------



## cherriielle

i wanted to finish my commitment designs so here's Irene!


----------



## SensaiGallade

Your images seem to be broken :/

Nonetheless, your art is gorgeous!


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> THANKS I LOVE HIM????
> 
> alsoooooooo nadiya every time she gets an HR complaint


KDJHDKJDHKJH I LOVE THIS AND UR NADIYA even if she has the same hair as u DKHJDKJDH


cherriielle said:


> i wanted to finish my commitment designs so here's Irene!



OK BUT UR IRENE IS SO CUTE?? I WANT TO HUG HER AHHH IM SO EXCITED FOR COMMITMENT NOW....


----------



## cherriielle

SensaiGallade said:


> Your images seem to be broken :/
> 
> Nonetheless, your art is gorgeous!



Aw, really? ;; 
they seem to be working fine for me, but if anyone else is having this problem please let me know!

And thank you!



himeki said:


> KDJHDKJDHKJH I LOVE THIS AND UR NADIYA even if she has the same hair as u DKHJDKJDH
> 
> 
> OK BUT UR IRENE IS SO CUTE?? I WANT TO HUG HER AHHH IM SO EXCITED FOR COMMITMENT NOW....



ksjfhk i still cant get over the hair thing buT THANK YOUU

also i've actually made something im really proud of??




i never draw backgrounds so im pretty happy how it turned out


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> Aw, really? ;;
> they seem to be working fine for me, but if anyone else is having this problem please let me know!
> 
> And thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ksjfhk i still cant get over the hair thing buT THANK YOUU
> 
> also i've actually made something im really proud of??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i never draw backgrounds so im pretty happy how it turned out



DUUUUUDEEEE THIS IS BEAUTIFUL? IM SCREAMING THIS IS LIKE, MY FAVEOURITE PIECE UVE EVER DRAWN FAM HHH I LOVE IT THE DETAILS IN THE HAIR ARE SO PRETTY AND I FEEL LIKE THE EYES ARE STARING STRAIGHT INTO MY SOUL ITS AMAZING IM IN AWE


----------



## A r i a n e

oh wowwww your new piece is gorgeous, the background is amazing and the colors are divine *_________*


----------



## unluckiestclover

THAT LATEST PIECE IS SO GORGEOUS!!!!!! AAAAAAA


----------



## mocha.

literally have NO WORDS for ur latest piece!!

its amazing!!! the colours go so well together and the amount of detail you've put in is astounding!


----------



## kelpy

wow; you are a great artist
my favourite part about your more recent artwork is the vibrancy!! and the more painterly style really works well with your art style in general.
you're also fabulous at lighting- its blowing me away ahaha
i need to keep better track of this thread !!!


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> DUUUUUDEEEE THIS IS BEAUTIFUL? IM SCREAMING THIS IS LIKE, MY FAVEOURITE PIECE UVE EVER DRAWN FAM HHH I LOVE IT THE DETAILS IN THE HAIR ARE SO PRETTY AND I FEEL LIKE THE EYES ARE STARING STRAIGHT INTO MY SOUL ITS AMAZING IM IN AWE





A r i a n e said:


> oh wowwww your new piece is gorgeous, the background is amazing and the colors are divine *_________*





popqueen54321 said:


> THAT LATEST PIECE IS SO GORGEOUS!!!!!! AAAAAAA





mocha. said:


> literally have NO WORDS for ur latest piece!!
> 
> its amazing!!! the colours go so well together and the amount of detail you've put in is astounding!





Lythelys said:


> wow; you are a great artist
> my favourite part about your more recent artwork is the vibrancy!! and the more painterly style really works well with your art style in general.
> you're also fabulous at lighting- its blowing me away ahaha
> i need to keep better track of this thread !!!



AAAAA THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH!!!
I worked really hard on that piece so I'm glad you all like it! ;w;


----------



## tae

cherriielle said:


> Thank you! I'm open for rlc commissions, but not tbt atm!
> Let me know if you're still interested ^^



YES definitely am!  hit me up with a link or some info for your rlc commissions!


----------



## cherriielle

tae said:


> YES definitely am!  hit me up with a link or some info for your rlc commissions!



Ayy awesome!
I don't have any updated commission info atm (it's been a while ;u; ) but you can just pm your refs/what sort of style you'd like and we can work out a price!


----------



## namiieco

ITS BEEN SO LONG SINCE IVE VISITED THIS THREAD AND YOU'VE IMPROVED SO MUCH OMG //////


----------



## cherriielle

namiieco said:


> ITS BEEN SO LONG SINCE IVE VISITED THIS THREAD AND YOU'VE IMPROVED SO MUCH OMG //////



AAA THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!

new print!! im really happy with this one ;w;


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> AAA THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!
> 
> new print!! im really happy with this one ;w;



BRUHHHH THIS IS BEAUTIFUL??? THE EXPRESSION IS SO NICE AND THE EVERYTHING FLOWS SO NICELY AND THE DETAILING IS AMAZING LOVE LOVE LOVE!!


----------



## Bunnilla

Ahhhh your prints and latest art are so beautiful ;w;
I love all the colors and details fjfjfjjf


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> BRUHHHH THIS IS BEAUTIFUL??? THE EXPRESSION IS SO NICE AND THE EVERYTHING FLOWS SO NICELY AND THE DETAILING IS AMAZING LOVE LOVE LOVE!!





Bunnilla said:


> Ahhhh your prints and latest art are so beautiful ;w;
> I love all the colors and details fjfjfjjf



THANK YOUUUU it means a lot ;w;
i only have a few more weeks to make prints for a craft fair and i only have 2 so im kinda freaking out whoops


----------



## dedenne

cherriielle said:


> AAA THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!
> 
> new print!! im really happy with this one ;w;



Wooooooooaahhhh!!!!!
I
Am 
Speechless.
Everything is amazing!!!
i could scream forever


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Wow spectacular!


----------



## cherriielle

Dedenne2 said:


> Wooooooooaahhhh!!!!!
> I
> Am
> Speechless.
> Everything is amazing!!!
> i could scream forever





Issi said:


> Wow spectacular!



;;A;; thank you for all the compliments!! i am not worthy orz
also i finally landed on a design im happy with so im just gonna kinda do an interest check??
im planning on making these enamel pins for my 2 upcoming shows but if there are leftovers i'll sell them online!
would anyone buy these at around $12-$15?




they'd be hard enamel and probably 1.25''


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> ;;A;; thank you for all the compliments!! i am not worthy orz
> also i finally landed on a design im happy with so im just gonna kinda do an interest check??
> im planning on making these enamel pins for my 2 upcoming shows but if there are leftovers i'll sell them online!
> would anyone buy these at around $12-$15?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they'd be hard enamel and probably 1.25''


YES 100% (if i can afford it at the time aksjdkajsh) THATS SUCH A CUTE PIN FAM


----------



## A r i a n e

the forest print is the most beautiful thing ever ;________; I'm running out of compliments and adjectives to describe your art lmao but honestly it's so inspiring and gorgeous and mystical looking, every time you post I run to see your new works and I'm never disappointed!

also the pin is absolutely adorable, I currently couldn't afford it but if I could I definitely would ):


----------



## mocha.

omg UR ART !!!!!!!!!!!!!
literally everytime u post i die a little cos i know im not ready for its beauty
you literally have no flaws!! anatomy - check, amazing background - check, nice colour scheme - check

EVERYTHING IS SO. DAMN. BEAUTIFUL
I LOVE IT

also for the pin i personally wouldn't be able to afford it but i think they're so beautiful and if u were to set up something on insta i know they'd sell so fast, enamel pins are so in at the min!!


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> YES 100% (if i can afford it at the time aksjdkajsh) THATS SUCH A CUTE PIN FAM





A r i a n e said:


> the forest print is the most beautiful thing ever ;________; I'm running out of compliments and adjectives to describe your art lmao but honestly it's so inspiring and gorgeous and mystical looking, every time you post I run to see your new works and I'm never disappointed!
> 
> also the pin is absolutely adorable, I currently couldn't afford it but if I could I definitely would ):





mocha. said:


> omg UR ART !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> literally everytime u post i die a little cos i know im not ready for its beauty
> you literally have no flaws!! anatomy - check, amazing background - check, nice colour scheme - check
> 
> EVERYTHING IS SO. DAMN. BEAUTIFUL
> I LOVE IT
> 
> also for the pin i personally wouldn't be able to afford it but i think they're so beautiful and if u were to set up something on insta i know they'd sell so fast, enamel pins are so in at the min!!



thank you all so much!! 
i was kinda having a crappy day but your comments made me feel better ;w;


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> thank you all so much!!
> i was kinda having a crappy day but your comments made me feel better ;w;



are you okay? o:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Excuse me what kind of ****ing magical sparkly beautiful fantastic amazing detailed art did I just come across?


----------



## EloquentElixir

Yes...I would love art from you....as for pricing, maybe 500-100tbt for a fullbody?
we should do an art trade if you're into that kinda thing >>​


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> are you okay? o:



yee im fine just kinda stressed out w/ school+stuff thanks fam ;v;


ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Excuse me what kind of ****ing magical sparkly beautiful fantastic amazing detailed art did I just come across?



LOL THANK YOU, magical sparkly is was I was going for.


EloquentElixir said:


> Yes...I would love art from you....as for pricing, maybe 500-100tbt for a fullbody?
> we should do an art trade if you're into that kinda thing >>​



thank you!! I'm not doing commission/art trades atm cause im v busy but thanks for the interest!


----------



## cherriielle

another print! not 100% happy with it but w/e





plague doctor masks are my **_jam_**


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> another print! not 100% happy with it but w/e
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plague doctor masks are my **_jam_**



OH MY GOD DUDDDDEE THIS TURNED OUT SO NICEY!!! THE PROFILE BODY LOOKS GREAT  I LOVE ALL THE FLOWERS AND THE DETAILING ON THE LACE!!! I LOVE IT 100% ALL UR ORIGINAL STUFF IS GREAT!!


----------



## A r i a n e

aaaaaaaaahh that last piece.......how do you does your art get more and more gorgeous?
how you manage to make a creepy mask look beautiful I do not know. also those flowers are amazing, and the details on the lace, wowwwwwww
I'm quite curious, how long does it usually take you to draw detailed prints like these?


----------



## lunatepic

hey uh you probably hear this all the time but yoUR ART IS GORGEOUS
everything seems so soft and silky and ethereal and so so prettily drawn in every way, esp all your latest prints - they just flow so nicely ;;


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> OH MY GOD DUDDDDEE THIS TURNED OUT SO NICEY!!! THE PROFILE BODY LOOKS GREAT  I LOVE ALL THE FLOWERS AND THE DETAILING ON THE LACE!!! I LOVE IT 100% ALL UR ORIGINAL STUFF IS GREAT!!



THANK YOU I SPENT SO MUCH TIME ON THE BODY + LACE BUT IT WAS WORTH IT
_PROFILES ARE SO HARD ;;_



A r i a n e said:


> aaaaaaaaahh that last piece.......how do you does your art get more and more gorgeous?
> how you manage to make a creepy mask look beautiful I do not know. also those flowers are amazing, and the details on the lace, wowwwwwww
> I'm quite curious, how long does it usually take you to draw detailed prints like these?



thanks so much!!! this one took me quite a bit longer than usual, mostly cause i didnt really have a plan at the beginning, but they typically take me 8-12 hours over a few days! ^^



lunatepic said:


> hey uh you probably hear this all the time but yoUR ART IS GORGEOUS
> everything seems so soft and silky and ethereal and so so prettily drawn in every way, esp all your latest prints - they just flow so nicely ;;



aaa thank youu! i really enjoy drawing stuff in this style so im glad you like it! ;w;


----------



## cherriielle

i applied for a yoi zine but they needed a yoi related example so _winter victor_


----------



## dedenne

cherriielle said:


> i applied for a yoi zine but they needed a yoi related example so _winter victor_



Aaaaaaaa whhaaaaaattttt???????I love this soo much *___________* each piece is better than the others!!


----------



## cherriielle

Dedenne2 said:


> Aaaaaaaa whhaaaaaattttt???????I love this soo much *___________* each piece is better than the others!!



thanks so much!! ;w;

so im very much obsessed with stranger things and i wanted to try a chibi?? i think it turned out ok??


----------



## A r i a n e

aaaaahh your Eleven looks amazing!! Stranger Things is one of the best shows out there


----------



## cherriielle

A r i a n e said:


> aaaaahh your Eleven looks amazing!! Stranger Things is one of the best shows out there



thank youu! yeah im enjoying it a lot !
decided to do character chibis for my mini prints, so i did botw link





if anyone has ideas of what stuff university kids like let me know orz

edit:
i just realized all my art from page 25-on is not showing up? can anyone else see it? (besides the 2 on this page)


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> i applied for a yoi zine but they needed a yoi related example so _winter victor_





cherriielle said:


> thanks so much!! ;w;
> 
> so im very much obsessed with stranger things and i wanted to try a chibi?? i think it turned out ok??





cherriielle said:


> thank youu! yeah im enjoying it a lot !
> decided to do character chibis for my mini prints, so i did botw link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if anyone has ideas of what stuff university kids like let me know orz
> 
> edit:
> i just realized all my art from page 25-on is not showing up? can anyone else see it? (besides the 2 on this page)



BRUHHH MY LAPTOP DIDNT LOAD ANY OF THESE UNTIL NOW AND THEYRE AMAZING??? UR VICTOR IS SO NICE NOW AND THE ELEVEN CHIBI IS SUPER CUTE!! im only just starting stranger things now OOPS
AND THE LIL LINK IS ADORABLE!!! UR MINI CHIBI PRINTS ARE SO CUTE IM GONNA DIE DUDE...


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> BRUHHH MY LAPTOP DIDNT LOAD ANY OF THESE UNTIL NOW AND THEYRE AMAZING??? UR VICTOR IS SO NICE NOW AND THE ELEVEN CHIBI IS SUPER CUTE!! im only just starting stranger things now OOPS
> AND THE LIL LINK IS ADORABLE!!! UR MINI CHIBI PRINTS ARE SO CUTE IM GONNA DIE DUDE...



THANK YOU !!!! my prints just shipped today so hopefully they'll make it in time :')
mini dump cause i forgot to post before akjfsdkjf


----------



## Stepheroo

I love all of these you’re coloring is sooooo nice. They’re just so fun to look at??? AWESOME


----------



## mocha.

omg i can't get over ur art
it's just so amazing!!

you have soooo much talent


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> THANK YOU !!!! my prints just shipped today so hopefully they'll make it in time :')
> mini dump cause i forgot to post before akjfsdkjf



AHHHH LUCINA LOOKS GREAT IM SO HAPPY U ENDED UP DRAWING HER!! AND THE LIL CHIBI ZELDA IS SO CUTE!!!


----------



## A r i a n e

LOVE your Eleven (*****in') and chibi Zelda! Your chibis are adorable, I love this style ^^
And your colors are always a joy to look at *_____*


----------



## cherriielle

Stepheroo said:


> I love all of these you?re coloring is sooooo nice. They?re just so fun to look at??? AWESOME





mocha. said:


> omg i can't get over ur art
> it's just so amazing!!
> 
> you have soooo much talent





himeki said:


> AHHHH LUCINA LOOKS GREAT IM SO HAPPY U ENDED UP DRAWING HER!! AND THE LIL CHIBI ZELDA IS SO CUTE!!!





A r i a n e said:


> LOVE your Eleven (*****in') and chibi Zelda! Your chibis are adorable, I love this style ^^
> And your colors are always a joy to look at *_____*



THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH!! ;////;
you guys are so sweet akjdfhksd


----------



## Stepheroo

are you doing charms or anything with these?? Because the Link and zelda ones would be so cute. And I know people that would buy the hecky out of Eleven LOL

they’re all so lovely though you’re really talented and I’ve always liked your art but it looks extra clean compared to months ago??? YOURE DOING GREAT AND I AM LOVING ALL OF IT


----------



## pocketbook

These are beautiful! I especially love the Link and Lucina.


----------



## Bunnilla

Oh heCk all your art just makes me die
These prints are frikin gorgeous, all the colors and backgrounds oml
These chibis too gAsp
Just absolutely beautiful work ;-;


----------



## cherriielle

Stepheroo said:


> are you doing charms or anything with these?? Because the Link and zelda ones would be so cute. And I know people that would buy the hecky out of Eleven LOL
> 
> they?re all so lovely though you?re really talented and I?ve always liked your art but it looks extra clean compared to months ago??? YOURE DOING GREAT AND I AM LOVING ALL OF IT



Thank youuu!
I've been thinking about it! I'm just doing prints atm but I'm definitely going to do stickers or charms in the future!


pocketbook said:


> These are beautiful! I especially love the Link and Lucina.





Bunnilla said:


> Oh heCk all your art just makes me die
> These prints are frikin gorgeous, all the colors and backgrounds oml
> These chibis too gAsp
> Just absolutely beautiful work ;-;



Thank you both so much!! ;;
like i said you guys are way too nice sjdfhj


----------



## EloquentElixir

Are you doing any art trades? >>​


----------



## cherriielle

EloquentElixir said:


> Are you doing any art trades? >>​



aa sorry im still too busy to take any! ;;
thanks for the interest though!


----------



## cherriielle

ayy guess whos been rewatching haikyuu and really enjoying it??






ALSO MY PINS CAME IN!! I'm really happy with how they turned out ^^




Ill be putting them online in february ?? ill probably have leftovers but who k n ow s
I also got my prints in and they turned out real nice too!!


----------



## Stepheroo

OKAY SO THOSE PINS ARE ADORABLE??? And I had a question which is going to expose myself as someone who is ignorant to what’s hot lately, which I am, but is the Terrarium art from a show or something specific or is it just you being adorable and having a beautiful character?

Either way though I want the pin bc I’m trash but if it’s from something then I’d wanna check it out too


----------



## dedenne

OH MY GOSH THEY LOOK ADORABLE!!!


----------



## cherriielle

Stepheroo said:


> OKAY SO THOSE PINS ARE ADORABLE??? And I had a question which is going to expose myself as someone who is ignorant to what’s hot lately, which I am, but is the Terrarium art from a show or something specific or is it just you being adorable and having a beautiful character?
> 
> Either way though I want the pin bc I’m trash but if it’s from something then I’d wanna check it out too



THANK YOU!!! Nope, it's not from anything, just kinda my own thing ;u;




Dedenne2 said:


> OH MY GOSH THEY LOOK ADORABLE!!!



AA THANK YOU ;w;


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> ayy guess whos been rewatching haikyuu and really enjoying it??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO MY PINS CAME IN!! I'm really happy with how they turned out ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill be putting them online in february ?? ill probably have leftovers but who k n ow s
> I also got my prints in and they turned out real nice too!!



IDK ANYTHING ABOUT HAIKYU BUT THAT PIECE LOOKS GREAT!!!
and GOD U KNO I LOVE THE PINS THEYRE SO CUTE!!!
the moment u put any online im just gonna naruto run to buy it my dude


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> IDK ANYTHING ABOUT HAIKYU BUT THAT PIECE LOOKS GREAT!!!
> and GOD U KNO I LOVE THE PINS THEYRE SO CUTE!!!
> the moment u put any online im just gonna naruto run to buy it my dude



_THANK YOU MY DUDE :')_

2nd haikyuu print! im pretty happy with how this one turned out especially hinata's outfit for some reason??





i still have 7 more prints planned left sooo hopefully ill be able to finish them all??


----------



## Bunnilla

THOSE PINS LOOK SO CUTEEE
Also the haikyuu prints oml ;-; So pretty and nicee
I would totally love to see you come up with more designs for pins lol


----------



## Stepheroo

The whole atmosphere of that _Haikyuu!_ print is soooo sweet!

Kageyama’s face makes my heart squeeze~ What a handsome baby, looking at Hinata who is giving off this suave vibe ahhhh!


----------



## cherriielle

Bunnilla said:


> THOSE PINS LOOK SO CUTEEE
> Also the haikyuu prints oml ;-; So pretty and nicee
> I would totally love to see you come up with more designs for pins lol



aaa thank you ;u; i actually have a whole bunch of wip pin designs that i didnt end up using, i might post those if i ever feel like cleaning them up lol


Stepheroo said:


> The whole atmosphere of that _Haikyuu!_ print is soooo sweet!
> 
> Kageyama?s face makes my heart squeeze~ What a handsome baby, looking at Hinata who is giving off this suave vibe ahhhh!



ahhh thank you so much!! tobio's face ended up turning out really cute ? i didnt even intend for him to look so _squishy_ but he just kinda does??


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> _THANK YOU MY DUDE :')_
> 
> 2nd haikyuu print! im pretty happy with how this one turned out especially hinata's outfit for some reason??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i still have 7 more prints planned left sooo hopefully ill be able to finish them all??



THIS LOOKS CUTE IDK WHAT IT IS BUT ITS CUTE!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## ~ Silvie

Your art it's soooo cutieeee (人◕ω◕)♥♥


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> THIS LOOKS CUTE IDK WHAT IT IS BUT ITS CUTE!!!!!!!!!1



AYY THANK YOU i gotta getchu into haikyuu its real good


~ Silvie said:


> Your art it's soooo cutieeee (人◕ω◕)♥♥



Aaah thank you so much! ^^

some off-style doodles idk ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## cherriielle

HEYY GUESS WHO FIGURED OUT HOW TO DO PROFILES !!
also more kagehina cause i love them??


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> HEYY GUESS WHO FIGURED OUT HOW TO DO PROFILES !!
> also more kagehina cause i love them??



H-H...HOW DID YOU DO TAHT.....


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> H-H...HOW DID YOU DO TAHT.....



dude not even joking i drew hinata's face in 1 try it was completely fluke i have no clue what i did


----------



## cherriielle

hey hey hey Your Name pins!!





i finally came up with a decent(??) idea ;w;
they're gonna be 1.5 inch and printed on wood!
let me know if you guys would be interested in these ;u;

alsooo more kagehina cause i was bored and had no ideas









now if you'll excuse me, finals are coming up and im s t re ss e d to the max


----------



## Stepheroo

i love those pins awww i still have yet to see _your name_ but i have been meaning to. i'll try this weekend. i've heard great things about it. i love that the pins will be wooden!!!

and i'm dying at your kagehina stuff?!??!?! i LOVE IT. they are so sweet! what happy, special boys they are!!


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> hey hey hey Your Name pins!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i finally came up with a decent(??) idea ;w;
> they're gonna be 1.5 inch and printed on wood!
> let me know if you guys would be interested in these ;u;
> 
> alsooo more kagehina cause i was bored and had no ideas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now if you'll excuse me, finals are coming up and im s t re ss e d to the max



BRUHHH UR PIN DEISGNS LOOK SO CUTE IM SO GLAD UR DOING THESE!!!! HELL YEAH IM INTERESTED!!!
and i still know **** ALL about these two volleyball boys and i lowkey don't want to watch haikyu bc of Some ****er a while ago BUT THESE LOOK GREAT!!! HOW DO YOU DRAW COUPLES SO EASILY IM CRYING....


----------



## Byebi

EEEE those pins look amazing... T_T

Sadly pins aren't really my thing but gosh if they were id buy those in a heartbeat


----------



## namiieco

the pins look so good omf
and the red string of fate ;;


----------



## cherriielle

Stepheroo said:


> i love those pins awww i still have yet to see _your name_ but i have been meaning to. i'll try this weekend. i've heard great things about it. i love that the pins will be wooden!!!
> 
> and i'm dying at your kagehina stuff?!??!?! i LOVE IT. they are so sweet! what happy, special boys they are!!



thank youuu! you should definitely watch it when you get the chance! i saw it in theatres and it was incredible !



himeki said:


> BRUHHH UR PIN DEISGNS LOOK SO CUTE IM SO GLAD UR DOING THESE!!!! HELL YEAH IM INTERESTED!!!
> and i still know **** ALL about these two volleyball boys and i lowkey don't want to watch haikyu bc of Some ****er a while ago BUT THESE LOOK GREAT!!! HOW DO YOU DRAW COUPLES SO EASILY IM CRYING....



TY TY !! i honestly prefer doing couples?? idk its fun and you an do a lot more with poses and such skjdfhk


Byebi said:


> EEEE those pins look amazing... T_T
> 
> Sadly pins aren't really my thing but gosh if they were id buy those in a heartbeat



Aa thank you so much!! ;w;



namiieco said:


> the pins look so good omf
> and the red string of fate ;;



thank you!! yeah i remembered seeing some charms that were connected like that and i was just like _omg this would work so well with kimi no na wa_


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> TY TY !! i honestly prefer doing couples?? idk its fun and you an do a lot more with poses and such skjdf[/I]



YEAH but ANATOMY is HARDDD


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> YEAH but ANATOMY is HARDDD



........_trUE NEVERMIND_

drew this while listening to the new mbmbmam!


----------



## Stepheroo

Love the outfit, seems lik a real cool cat. Diggin’ the pants especially. And the hair is so lovely ughhhg


----------



## cherriielle

Stepheroo said:


> Love the outfit, seems lik a real cool cat. Diggin’ the pants especially. And the hair is so lovely ughhhg



ahhhhh thank you! designing outfits is actually one of my favourite things to do lol

hey hey guess who should be studying but instead spent almost 4 hours on a bust of kuroo whoops




i really wanted to try out some new lighting/style techniques and i think they turned out nice!
also kuroo's hair is super fun to draw?? i dont even understand why??


----------



## cherriielle

really happy with the lighting/shading in this one?? idk i tried doing things a little different and im glad i did





now my avi and sig match yay


----------



## Stepheroo

cherriielle said:


> really happy with the lighting/shading in this one?? idk i tried doing things a little different and im glad i did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now my avi and sig match yay



I WAS ABOUT TO SAY "i smell a new sig" but then i scrolled down some more and saw the sig LOL
this looks fabulous. the lighting and shading are ridiculously good. it gives off a "time for a nap" feeling.
kuro + cat = yes pls


----------



## cherriielle

Stepheroo said:


> I WAS ABOUT TO SAY "i smell a new sig" but then i scrolled down some more and saw the sig LOL
> this looks fabulous. the lighting and shading are ridiculously good. it gives off a "time for a nap" feeling.
> kuro + cat = yes pls



haha yep, i love making matching sigs/avis!
and thanks so much!! <3


----------



## Stepheroo

cherriielle said:


> haha yep, i love making matching sigs/avis!
> and thanks so much!! <3



kuroo is such a smokin' piece of eye candy anyway. he always makes my heart squeeze lol
also, i saw the tips and advice you gave about drawing in that other thread and i just wanted to pop in and say it was super helpful and i am also going to be implementing it ;v;


----------



## cherriielle

Stepheroo said:


> kuroo is such a smokin' piece of eye candy anyway. he always makes my heart squeeze lol
> also, i saw the tips and advice you gave about drawing in that other thread and i just wanted to pop in and say it was super helpful and i am also going to be implementing it ;v;



aint that the truth
aa im glad I could be of some help! i feel like the post was mostly rambling but i'm happy you could get something out of it ;u;


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> ........_trUE NEVERMIND_
> 
> drew this while listening to the new mbmbmam!


oooh this is cute!!! ur outift designs are so good fam


cherriielle said:


> ahhhhh thank you! designing outfits is actually one of my favourite things to do lol
> 
> hey hey guess who should be studying but instead spent almost 4 hours on a bust of kuroo whoops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really wanted to try out some new lighting/style techniques and i think they turned out nice!
> also kuroo's hair is super fun to draw?? i dont even understand why??


TBH DONT WORRY IVE HAD EXAMS EVERY DAY FOR THE LAST WEEK AND I STILL SPEND MORE TIME DOING NOTHING THAN STUDYING HFHFHF
IT LOOKS GREAT DUDE!! ur lighting is so good i DIe


cherriielle said:


> really happy with the lighting/shading in this one?? idk i tried doing things a little different and im glad i did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now my avi and sig match yay


GOOD SIG GOOD SIG!!! GOOD CAT VERY GOOD


----------



## Stepheroo

cherriielle said:


> aint that the truth
> aa im glad I could be of some help! i feel like the post was mostly rambling but i'm happy you could get something out of it ;u;





Spoiler: what a dreamboat















..wow indeed


----------



## cherriielle

yooo guess who hasn't drawn in a week and is co m ple te ly ou t of i t
but at least my finals are (almost) all done now so y a y ;w;









will i ever stop drawing haikyuu? probably not


----------



## cherriielle

heyy im thinking of streaming would anyone be interested in coming? working on some prints


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> heyy im thinking of streaming would anyone be interested in coming? working on some prints



YEAH IF ITS NOT TOO LATE IM STILL HERE AND ILL COME


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> YEAH IF ITS NOT TOO LATE IM STILL HERE AND ILL COME



nope, haven't started yet, just finished lunch! [here's the link]
starting now ;; hopefully it works its been kinda laggy

edit: nvm my computer really doesnt like me today, too much lag ;;


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> nope, haven't started yet, just finished lunch! [here's the link]
> starting now ;; hopefully it works its been kinda laggy
> 
> edit: nvm my computer really doesnt like me today, too much lag ;;



HHH IM SORRY IM LATE MY FAMILY GOT HOME AND I HAD TO SIT W/ THEM FOR AGES GFJFJFJ


----------



## Stepheroo

sORRY THAT I LEFT, MY COMPUTER DIED ;v; I thought it was plugged in.


----------



## cherriielle

i can try again if you guys want?? idk how well itll work but i can try i guess akjdfkjs [link]


----------



## cherriielle

finished jumin and zen! p happy with them


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> finished jumin and zen! p happy with them



AH SORRY I MISSED THE END OF THE STREAM my laptop died BUT THAT LOOKS GREAT!!  THE CONTRAST W/ THE WHITE HAIR LOOKS SO NICE!!!


----------



## Stepheroo

i adore their suits reflecting the sky at the time its so nice and i never really got into mm because i couldn't afford to jack my sleep schedule up when it was hyped up. but this makes me wanna go and play it finally, even if i'm "late."


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> AH SORRY I MISSED THE END OF THE STREAM my laptop died BUT THAT LOOKS GREAT!!  THE CONTRAST W/ THE WHITE HAIR LOOKS SO NICE!!!



NBD NBD THANK YOU FOR COMING! yeah i honestly wasnt sure about having zen at such a late hour but i think it looks nice?? like you said the contrast is suprisingly pretty akhdfsdh



Stepheroo said:


> i adore their suits reflecting the sky at the time its so nice and i never really got into mm because i couldn't afford to jack my sleep schedule up when it was hyped up. but this makes me wanna go and play it finally, even if i'm "late."



aa thank you !! ;w;
i got on the train pretty late too lol
i'm playing it again right now and my sleep schedule is r e a l l y jacked. i'm not sure why, but my brain just automatically wakes me up when i know there's a chat. like usually i dont just randomly wake up at 4 am but?? whenever i play it i do?? i dont even have an alarm or anything and i keep my phone on vibrate?? i dont get it


----------



## Stepheroo

cherriielle said:


> aa thank you !! ;w;
> i got on the train pretty late too lol
> i'm playing it again right now and my sleep schedule is r e a l l y jacked. i'm not sure why, but my brain just automatically wakes me up when i know there's a chat. like usually i dont just randomly wake up at 4 am but?? whenever i play it i do?? i dont even have an alarm or anything and i keep my phone on vibrate?? i dont get it



your body is like "WAKE UP, YOU HAVE TO CATCH BABES!!!1!"


----------



## cherriielle

Stepheroo said:


> your body is like "WAKE UP, YOU HAVE TO CATCH BABES!!!1!"



YEAH PRETTY MUCH

finished seven! also im now offically done my finals now y a y ;w; this is the first time i haven't been in school since the beginning of may and it feels weird?? good but weird


----------



## Stepheroo

what a total babe. and omg, i have one week left and then i'm peacing out from school and i'm so excited, too stressed all the time bc of it loool.


----------



## Princess Mipha

cherriielle said:


> YEAH PRETTY MUCH
> 
> finished seven! also im now offically done my finals now y a y ;w; this is the first time i haven't been in school since the beginning of may and it feels weird?? good but weird



The jacket looks so cool O:


----------



## A r i a n e

the jackets on your last pieces are stunning!!! *_________________*


----------



## cherriielle

Stepheroo said:


> what a total babe. and omg, i have one week left and then i'm peacing out from school and i'm so excited, too stressed all the time bc of it loool.



ah nice! i know how you feel, i was just like a big jumble of stress last week;;


Zaari said:


> The jacket looks so cool O:





A r i a n e said:


> the jackets on your last pieces are stunning!!! *_________________*



aa thank you both! they're really fun to do, i love painting skies ^^


----------



## cherriielle

done yoosung! one more no more ;;


----------



## Balverine

so uh who did you sell your soul to to get so good, and how can I get in on that deal?

lmao still loving your stuff 0 v0


----------



## cherriielle

Zeppeli said:


> so uh who did you sell your soul to to get so good, and how can I get in on that deal?
> 
> lmao still loving your stuff 0 v0



uh i sold it to the art devil he's real good ill get you a friends and family discount
but srlsy thanks my dude! <33


----------



## Polymathema

I want that one star jacket irl sobs


----------



## Stepheroo

cherriielle said:


> done yoosung! one more no more ;;



le wink = le swoon.
he's a cutie and i love his hair!!


----------



## cherriielle

Polymathema said:


> I want that one star jacket irl sobs



honestly same?? i'd love any one of these tbh


Stepheroo said:


> le wink = le swoon.
> he's a cutie and i love his hair!!



thank youuu! his hair was definitely the funnest part lol

and im doneeee!! saved the best for last amiright




i usually get pretty burned out after doing a long series of prints but these were such a blast that im feeling more motivated than before so thats good aksjdhkd

also ill probably have to go back and edit the earlier ones a bit?? i have a bad habit of adding more and more detail as I go and it doesn't work really well for print sets ;;


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> honestly same?? i'd love any one of these tbh
> 
> 
> thank youuu! his hair was definitely the funnest part lol
> 
> and im doneeee!! saved the best for last amiright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i usually get pretty burned out after doing a long series of prints but these were such a blast that im feeling more motivated than before so thats good aksjdhkd
> 
> also ill probably have to go back and edit the earlier ones a bit?? i have a bad habit of adding more and more detail as I go and it doesn't work really well for print sets ;;



AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MY WIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  THE SKY ON HER OUTFIT IS SO PRETTY THE COLOURS ARE SO NICE IM CRYING,,,, SHES SO CUTE HER HAIR LOOKS SO FLUFFY I WANNA TOUCH IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MY WIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  THE SKY ON HER OUTFIT IS SO PRETTY THE COLOURS ARE SO NICE IM CRYING,,,, SHES SO CUTE HER HAIR LOOKS SO FLUFFY I WANNA TOUCH IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11



THANK YOUUUU!! I JUST FINISHED HER ROUTE YESTERDAY AND I LOVE HER?? SO MUCH??

yeah so i subconsciously challenged myself to see how much oikawa i can draw in one day and the answer is a lot.

















idk i feel like this helped my draw faster?? like i did a fullbody w/ a bg in like 2 hours which is pretty good by my standards s o


----------



## Stepheroo

OIKAWA, ANGEL. BABE. TOTAL HOTTIE. 10/10 WOULD SMOOCH.
This is so incredibly impressive though that this was all one day!!

THe quality was not sacrificed for the sake of quantity whatsoever and that's amazing!!



cherriielle said:


>



HOW DARE YOU DO THIS, THIS IS SO FUNNY???


----------



## cherriielle

Stepheroo said:


> OIKAWA, ANGEL. BABE. TOTAL HOTTIE. 10/10 WOULD SMOOCH.
> This is so incredibly impressive though that this was all one day!!
> 
> THe quality was not sacrificed for the sake of quantity whatsoever and that's amazing!!
> 
> 
> 
> HOW DARE YOU DO THIS, THIS IS SO FUNNY???



thanks so much! i'm glad to know i can (at least kind of) keep things consistent even if I'm drawing faster. ;w;
obligatory yoi print! tried a slightly different style i guess?


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> THANK YOUUUU!! I JUST FINISHED HER ROUTE YESTERDAY AND I LOVE HER?? SO MUCH??
> 
> yeah so i subconsciously challenged myself to see how much oikawa i can draw in one day and the answer is a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idk i feel like this helped my draw faster?? like i did a fullbody w/ a bg in like 2 hours which is pretty good by my standards s o


idk who this dude is BUT DAMNNN THIS LOOKS COOL!!! HOW DO YOU DRAW SO FAST, I'M DYING.


cherriielle said:


> thanks so much! i'm glad to know i can (at least kind of) keep things consistent even if I'm drawing faster. ;w;
> obligatory yoi print! tried a slightly different style i guess?



OOOOOOOH NICENICENICENCIE!!!! YUURIS HAIR LOOKS REALLY COOL AND FLOWY!!! I LOVE


----------



## Stepheroo

cherriielle said:


> thanks so much! i'm glad to know i can (at least kind of) keep things consistent even if I'm drawing faster. ;w;
> obligatory yoi print! tried a slightly different style i guess?



YURI'S OUTFIT IS CLEANNNNNNNNN. hey both look so good and i'm over here like "is there a street sign so i can know where to stake out so i can meet them and be friends with them?"

Like, they seriously look so fresh and fun. Lots of personality in the pic!! <33


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> idk who this dude is BUT DAMNNN THIS LOOKS COOL!!! HOW DO YOU DRAW SO FAST, I'M DYING.
> 
> 
> OOOOOOOH NICENICENICENCIE!!!! YUURIS HAIR LOOKS REALLY COOL AND FLOWY!!! I LOVE


THANK YOU THANK YOU MY DUDE !!!!



Stepheroo said:


> YURI'S OUTFIT IS CLEANNNNNNNNN. hey both look so good and i'm over here like "is there a street sign so i can know where to stake out so i can meet them and be friends with them?"
> 
> Like, they seriously look so fresh and fun. Lots of personality in the pic!! <33



thank youuuu!! i honestly was kinda iffy about this one but i've sort of warmed up to it now ;w;

year in review!




i'm actually really happy with my progress this year! i've gotten more confident in my colouring, lighting, backgrounds, and i think my anatomy?? i obviously have a long way to go but at least feel im making progress ;;

also i drew my sister and her boyfriend for christmas so here's that




now if you'll excuse me i have like 2 days to make charms r i p


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> THANK YOU THANK YOU MY DUDE !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> thank youuuu!! i honestly was kinda iffy about this one but i've sort of warmed up to it now ;w;
> 
> year in review!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm actually really happy with my progress this year! i've gotten more confident in my colouring, lighting, backgrounds, and i think my anatomy?? i obviously have a long way to go but at least feel im making progress ;;
> 
> also i drew my sister and her boyfriend for christmas so here's that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now if you'll excuse me i have like 2 days to make charms r i p



WOWOWOWOWOWOWOW HOOOOOOOLY **** MY DUDE?????????? YOU CAN REALLY SEE HOW MUCH YOU'VE IMPROVED and can pinpoint the monthy i got u into taz LMAO aND LIKE WOOOOOW.... U WENT FROM DOING LIENART FLATS W/ SIMPLE BACKGROYUND TO FULL PAINTED ILLUSTRATIONS AND!!!!!!!!!! ART GLOW UP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## A r i a n e

oh wowwww there's so much improvement in your year summary! it started out great and ended amazing, and I can't wait to see how you improve even more!


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> WOWOWOWOWOWOWOW HOOOOOOOLY **** MY DUDE?????????? YOU CAN REALLY SEE HOW MUCH YOU'VE IMPROVED and can pinpoint the monthy i got u into taz LMAO aND LIKE WOOOOOW.... U WENT FROM DOING LIENART FLATS W/ SIMPLE BACKGROYUND TO FULL PAINTED ILLUSTRATIONS AND!!!!!!!!!! ART GLOW UP!!!!!!!!!!





A r i a n e said:


> oh wowwww there's so much improvement in your year summary! it started out great and ended amazing, and I can't wait to see how you improve even more!



HHHH THANKS YALLS !!! <33

mp100 is over and im d y i ngg,, the ending was really good tho!












the last two are traditional which is pretty rare for me lol, they were fun to do tho


----------



## cherriielle

this quote fits reigen so m u c h


----------



## cherriielle

happy new year folks!
just a wip but im really happy with how this is turning out! a good first art of 2018 hopefully hhhh


----------



## pinkcotton

I'm sure it will turn out stunning as it always does!


----------



## cherriielle

pinkcotton said:


> I'm sure it will turn out stunning as it always does!



aa tysm! ;;
im really happy with how it ended up! this colouring style is really fun!




i may add more of a background later buuuut it might be too cluttered so idk
i might do a few holographic prints of these cause i just realized my printing company does holo paper whooo


----------



## pinkcotton

oof look at those detailed ruffles


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> this quote fits reigen so m u c h


HHHHHHHHHHHH YES IT DOES IM CRYING DUDE


cherriielle said:


> aa tysm! ;;
> im really happy with how it ended up! this colouring style is really fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i may add more of a background later buuuut it might be too cluttered so idk
> i might do a few holographic prints of these cause i just realized my printing company does holo paper whooo



aaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA THATS SO COOL!!!!! I LOVE ALL THE DETAILS AND THE PAINTING OF THE SKIN IS SO NICE!! i tried to paint shade a lot of skin for an unposted thing last week but i gave up LMAO BUT GOD YES HOLO PRINTS WOULD BE SO ****ING COOL AHH


----------



## cherriielle

pinkcotton said:


> oof look at those detailed ruffles



tell me about it lol, those took me forever ;; 
my hand hurts again just looking at them hhh



himeki said:


> HHHHHHHHHHHH YES IT DOES IM CRYING DUDE
> 
> aaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA THATS SO COOL!!!!! I LOVE ALL THE DETAILS AND THE PAINTING OF THE SKIN IS SO NICE!! i tried to paint shade a lot of skin for an unposted thing last week but i gave up LMAO BUT GOD YES HOLO PRINTS WOULD BE SO ****ING COOL AHH



AYY THANKSS
honestly its usually really easy for me to paint skin but this one gave me a lot of trouble for some reason?? like i literally had to redo it 3 times sjdnfkjh
AND YEEE IM EXCITED ABOUT THE HOLO! i just ordered everything an hour ago so theres n o t u r n i n g b a c k n o w
i also make like a billion edits after i finish something rip
i ordered like $1200 worth of prints so hopefully I can actually make some of that h a h a h . . .


----------



## cherriielle

DEVILMAAAAAAN heck ya





also posting this here cause i think it turned out nice? 




its probably not gonna be useful to anyone here (unless by some miracle someone on here lives in my area) but here it is anyway!
im less than a week away now and im very stressed hhhh
hopefully ill be able to get everything ready in time but pray for me anyway ksdjhk

o and ill be selling leftovers online if yall are interested in that!


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> DEVILMAAAAAAN heck ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also posting this here cause i think it turned out nice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its probably not gonna be useful to anyone here (unless by some miracle someone on here lives in my area) but here it is anyway!
> im less than a week away now and im very stressed hhhh
> hopefully ill be able to get everything ready in time but pray for me anyway ksdjhk
> 
> o and ill be selling leftovers online if yall are interested in that!



SHRUMP HEAVEN NOW????
THE DEVILMAN TURNED OUT GREAT!!!! the con is so near now, I remember when u first applied hsjsjsjs

and you KNOW im interested in online leftovers &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## thedragmeme

Oh my gosh your art is amazing!! Do you take art commissions!?


----------



## cherriielle

FloatyFlare said:


> Oh my gosh your art is amazing!! Do you take art commissions!?



thanks so much!! I do take commissions (rlc only) and the info can be found [here]


----------



## cherriielle

AAA SO MY CON IS OVER!!!





It was honestly such a great experience and I'm so glad I put so much effort into it! The con was only 1 and a half days but I got to meet some awesome people (some who actually recognized my stuff which is cool) and it was overall lots of fun. even though im super tired rn hhh ....

As for leftovers, it'll take me some time to get everything set up (espcially when it comes to shipping hhh ) but i should be able to get things going farely soon! I sold out of most of my voltron and some mystic messenger prints, so if there's lots of interest for those i may order more.  ?\_(ツ)_/?

also i got a kuroo nendo and IM SO HAPPYYY


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> AAA SO MY CON IS OVER!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was honestly such a great experience and I'm so glad I put so much effort into it! The con was only 1 and a half days but I got to meet some awesome people (some who actually recognized my stuff which is cool) and it was overall lots of fun. even though im super tired rn hhh ....
> 
> As for leftovers, it'll take me some time to get everything set up (espcially when it comes to shipping hhh ) but i should be able to get things going farely soon! I sold out of most of my voltron and some mystic messenger prints, so if there's lots of interest for those i may order more.  ?\_(ツ)_/?
> 
> also i got a kuroo nendo and IM SO HAPPYYY



AHHH IM GLAD IT WAS GOOD!!! ur setup looks so cool tho omg!!


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> AHHH IM GLAD IT WAS GOOD!!! ur setup looks so cool tho omg!!



THANK YOUUUU yeah my setup worked pretty well! it collapsed once but then I clamped it and it was all good ;w;
im rewatching bnha and im getting strong urges to drAW EVERYONE so here's The Boy cause i desperately needed a warm-up before I start any commissions hhh




also did a progress comparison thingy cause the pose was kinda similar to the one I did back in july


----------



## dedenne

That improvement *-------*

Woah


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

hey cherri!!
lovely bnha art ♡

i tried to look at your commission page but since i'm on mobile it's hecking up and nothing's showing like it should >-> is there a link to your prices and stuff that isn't weebly?


----------



## cherriielle

Dedenne2 said:


> That improvement *-------*
> 
> Woah



aa thanks! ;w;


punctuallyAbsent said:


> hey cherri!!
> lovely bnha art ♡
> 
> i tried to look at your commission page but since i'm on mobile it's hecking up and nothing's showing like it should >-> is there a link to your prices and stuff that isn't weebly?



thanks so much! I don't have anything else atm, but so I just took some screenshots of my prices: [sketch] [halfbody] [full bg]
hope this helps!


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> THANK YOUUUU yeah my setup worked pretty well! it collapsed once but then I clamped it and it was all good ;w;
> im rewatching bnha and im getting strong urges to drAW EVERYONE so here's The Boy cause i desperately needed a warm-up before I start any commissions hhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also did a progress comparison thingy cause the pose was kinda similar to the one I did back in july



WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOA HOLY S  H I T MY DUDE THIS IS SO GOOD?!?!? IM C R YI N G


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> THANK YOUUUU yeah my setup worked pretty well! it collapsed once but then I clamped it and it was all good ;w;
> im rewatching bnha and im getting strong urges to drAW EVERYONE so here's The Boy cause i desperately needed a warm-up before I start any commissions hhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also did a progress comparison thingy cause the pose was kinda similar to the one I did back in july



WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOA HOLY S  H I T MY DUDE THIS IS SO GOOD?!?!? IM C R YI N G


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

cherriielle said:


> thanks so much! I don't have anything else atm, but so I just took some screenshots of my prices: [sketch] [halfbody] [full bg]
> hope this helps!



-proceeds to start hoarding pocket money because y e s-
-not immediately-
-but eventually yes-


----------



## mythic

whoaaaa izuku looks so cute in your style!!! i lovvveee bnha so I'm excited to see more of your drawings!


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOA HOLY S  H I T MY DUDE THIS IS SO GOOD?!?!? IM C R YI N G


THANK YOUUUUUUUUUUUUU



punctuallyAbsent said:


> -proceeds to start hoarding pocket money because y e s-
> -not immediately-
> -but eventually yes-


haha, alright! just lmk ^^



mythic said:


> whoaaaa izuku looks so cute in your style!!! i lovvveee bnha so I'm excited to see more of your drawings!



ah thank you!! i actually drew him again lol hes a lot of fun to draw




love this boy and his broken bones


----------



## cherriielle

its apparently witchsona week which looked really fun so here it is hhh


----------



## A r i a n e

oooooh I love your witchsona piece *________* super pretty colors and lighting!


----------



## cherriielle

A r i a n e said:


> oooooh I love your witchsona piece *________* super pretty colors and lighting!



thanks so much!! ;w;


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> its apparently witchsona week which looked really fun so here it is hhh



oOOOOOOOH NICE NICE NICE I LOVE THIS!!!!


----------



## cherriielle

cafe!





also i finally started taz amnesty and boy howdy do i love the setting its wild
anyway here's actual angel aubrey little


----------



## cherriielle

this just in: cute frog girl is cute





im really happy with this one idk why


----------



## Kamzitty

just came by to say all your art is so soft and nice to look at hhhh
Also when you sent me the vday art commission, I was near my bf and he got mad that I wouldn't show him because he saw how excited I got LMAOO.. ;$ so I decided to give it to him a little early ;v; It's now his pc background <3 



Spoiler: cherry blessed me with this guys


----------



## cherriielle

Kammm said:


> just came by to say all your art is so soft and nice to look at hhhh
> Also when you sent me the vday art commission, I was near my bf and he got mad that I wouldn't show him because he saw how excited I got LMAOO.. ;$ so I decided to give it to him a little early ;v; It's now his pc background <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: cherry blessed me with this guys



aww thats so sweet, im glad he likes it! ;w;


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> cafe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also i finally started taz amnesty and boy howdy do i love the setting its wild
> anyway here's actual angel aubrey little





cherriielle said:


> this just in: cute frog girl is cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im really happy with this one idk why



BOTH REALLY GOOD GIRLS AND ID DIE FOR BOTH OF THEM!!!!!!!


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> BOTH REALLY GOOD GIRLS AND ID DIE FOR BOTH OF THEM!!!!!!!



SAME!!!!!!
some more good good bnha girls! i feel like these two are good buds


----------



## WarpDogsVG

So cozy looking


----------



## cherriielle

WarpDogsVG said:


> So cozy looking



this is such a nice complement?? thank you!!

i just learned how to make gifs in photoshop ( its super easy omg) so prepare for a lot of that from now on lol


----------



## RedProductions

I just looked through this whole thread and I just want to say that it's really awesome how much you've improved over the years! I love seeing young artists evolve and gain traction. Keep up the fantastic work.


----------



## mythic

ughh baby half n half looks so cute! and the gif is so cute!!!


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> this is such a nice complement?? thank you!!
> 
> i just learned how to make gifs in photoshop ( its super easy omg) so prepare for a lot of that from now on lol



ohYup. this is The Good ****


----------



## cherriielle

RedProductions said:


> I just looked through this whole thread and I just want to say that it's really awesome how much you've improved over the years! I love seeing young artists evolve and gain traction. Keep up the fantastic work.



woah, the whole thing? must've taken you a while haha
thank you, though! back then I really didn't know what I was doing and now I'm going to school to make this my career so that's pretty wild ^^;


mythic said:


> ughh baby half n half looks so cute! and the gif is so cute!!!



thank you!! hes such a good soft boy i love him


himeki said:


> ohYup. this is The Good ****



thank you my dude! <3


----------



## cherriielle

tired boy,,, let him rest




i love shinso and i hope hes doing well


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> tired boy,,, let him rest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love shinso and i hope hes doing well



A GOOD BOY!!!
i LOVE ur backrgounds so much, esp the simple ones, because ur use of negative space is amaing and theyre so pretty even tho there isn't much going on!!!


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> A GOOD BOY!!!
> i LOVE ur backrgounds so much, esp the simple ones, because ur use of negative space is amaing and theyre so pretty even tho there isn't much going on!!!



GOOD GOOD BOY!!
thank you!! i've been really trying to work on making my silhouettes stronger so i'm glad you noticed! c:

ALSO!! I got accepted into a zine which is really exciting for me! im gonna try apply for some more but I need more recent examples with proper bgs whoops





also this is sai500 which is pretty wack (ev you know what im talking bout)


----------



## A r i a n e

THAT BACKGROUND THOUGH....... honestly your art is goals please never stop drawing lineless!!


----------



## cherriielle

A r i a n e said:


> THAT BACKGROUND THOUGH....... honestly your art is goals please never stop drawing lineless!!



HHH THANK YOU!! ;w;
i really dont plan to stop?? this is honestly the longest amount of time i've had the same colouring style so I must like it haha


----------



## cherriielle

birb boy





i did this in like an hour while listening to rosebuddies hhhhh
hes fun to draw tho??


----------



## Kamzitty

cherriielle said:


> birb boy
> -
> 
> i did this in like an hour while listening to rosebuddies hhhhh
> hes fun to draw tho??



The coffee animation is so soothing omg. I LOVE ITTT


----------



## cherriielle

Kammm said:


> The coffee animation is so soothing omg. I LOVE ITTT



thank you!!! i did it in like 5 minutes hah, im glad it looks ok ;w;

ALSO!! I finally got everything ready, so my shop is now open!








You can find it *[HERE]* ! I'm sold out of some stuff, but i'll do another round of printing if there's enough interest ^^


----------



## dedenne

NO I need I need but I don't think I'd even be allowed or whatever UGH
Your art is so beautiful!


----------



## himeki

Dedenne2 said:


> NO I need I need but I don't think I'd even be allowed or whatever UGH
> Your art is so beautiful!



then don't tell ur parents, that's always been my technique HA

ANYWAY!!!! IM ****ING SCREAMING NICE ONE MATE!!! im hoping to god customs doesn't kill me im usually more careful but **** IT MAN I LOVE IT!!! 
also i realised i've been a dumb ***** this whole time, on the storenvy page where its like "estimate shipping" i thought it was like, thats the cost of t he shipping itself but NOPE thats the cost of the ****ing basket total. why am i like this.


----------



## cherriielle

Dedenne2 said:


> NO I need I need but I don't think I'd even be allowed or whatever UGH
> Your art is so beautiful!



aAH thank you! maybe one day <3


himeki said:


> then don't tell ur parents, that's always been my technique HA
> 
> ANYWAY!!!! IM ****ING SCREAMING NICE ONE MATE!!! im hoping to god customs doesn't kill me im usually more careful but **** IT MAN I LOVE IT!!!
> also i realised i've been a dumb ***** this whole time, on the storenvy page where its like "estimate shipping" i thought it was like, thats the cost of t he shipping itself but NOPE thats the cost of the ****ing basket total. why am i like this.



THANKS MY DUDE!! yeah i hope you don't get killed by customs either that would suck :')
YEAH OMG THATS NOT THE SHIPPING COST LOL i mean that would be accurate if i used canada post which sucks but im cheating and using usps and iTS SO MUCH CHEAPER

also ill try to put some extra goodies in yours


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> aAH thank you! maybe one day <3
> 
> 
> THANKS MY DUDE!! yeah i hope you don't get killed by customs either that would suck :')
> YEAH OMG THATS NOT THE SHIPPING COST LOL i mean that would be accurate if i used canada post which sucks but im cheating and using usps and iTS SO MUCH CHEAPER
> 
> also ill try to put some extra goodies in yours



customs hates me but GUESS ILL DIE HAHA
LMFAO YEAH SHIPPING WAS A DECENT PRICE BLESSS AKJSDHAKSJDH
omg thanks hh u dont have to tho!!! i still have the cute dylan and hime mini prints u sent me back in the summer on my corkboard dhdjh


----------



## cherriielle

OK SO im going to disney next week and?? and so excited? i haven't been in years and its so frigid here i just want to go somewhere that isn't -20 s o  b a d

so anyway here's some soft boys


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> OK SO im going to disney next week and?? and so excited? i haven't been in years and its so frigid here i just want to go somewhere that isn't -20 s o  b a d
> 
> so anyway here's some soft boys



oMFFF THIS IS SO CUTE!! THEYRE SO PURE IM *a*
also hVAE FUN AT DISNEY!!!! i mean ill probably talk to you before you leave lmfAO BUT U KNO!! is there even disney land in canadia or are you leaving the country?


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> oMFFF THIS IS SO CUTE!! THEYRE SO PURE IM *a*
> also hVAE FUN AT DISNEY!!!! i mean ill probably talk to you before you leave lmfAO BUT U KNO!! is there even disney land in canadia or are you leaving the country?



THANK YOUU! im really happy with how they're faces turned out they just look sO CUTE
there's no disney in canada (unfortunately ;, so we're going out to florida! it's during my break so i dont have to worry about school :')

oh also i shipped your stuff today! ill get you your tracking number tomorrow when i figure out which one is yours kjdfhkskf


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> THANK YOUU! im really happy with how they're faces turned out they just look sO CUTE
> there's no disney in canada (unfortunately ;, so we're going out to florida! it's during my break so i dont have to worry about school :')
> 
> oh also i shipped your stuff today! ill get you your tracking number tomorrow when i figure out which one is yours kjdfhkskf


YESSS THEIR FACES ARE PERFECT!! so cute!!!

oh worm florida is a long way !!! a lot of ppl from my school actually go to fdisneyland in florida o: send me lots of pics!!


also!! i can't wait!  (catch me refreshing the tracker every Damn day dkjdh)


----------



## cherriielle

felt like doing a chibi cause i haven't done one in such a long time omg





i might make charms??? idk i really like this style but we'll see ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## dedenne

Awww these look adorable! ^•^


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> felt like doing a chibi cause i haven't done one in such a long time omg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i might make charms??? idk i really like this style but we'll see ?\_(ツ)_/?



**** YEAH BRO THIS IS GOOD **** HES SO CUTE


----------



## cherriielle

Dedenne2 said:


> Awww these look adorable! ^?^





himeki said:


> **** YEAH BRO THIS IS GOOD **** HES SO CUTE



thank you!! <33
i did some banner art for the [class 1-b hero zine] !
im really excited to start working on my piece!  love these kiddos
its a charity zine so preordering will be for a good cause! im really excited for the final product its gonna be great


----------



## Balverine

I love your detail and how you draw hair * . *


----------



## cherriielle

Zeppeli said:


> I love your detail and how you draw hair * . *



ahh thank you! hair is my favourite things to paint ;w;

I finished my first zine piece (but i cant post for obvious reasons hhhh) but I'm very excited to share! i think it turned out pretty nice  anyway heres some stress relief doodles idk


----------



## cherriielle

woop woop big dump


----------

